# replacing Constitution with Energy



## le Redoutable

I was using a system called GAYCOP ( in french , translated to COYTWA )

with
Creator
Orator
Yoghi
Thinker
Warrior
Acrobat

the problem was that Yoghi should refer to Energy and in D&D there was only CON to get compatible;
so, I relabelled the six Paths ( COYTWA ) to their equivalent in D&D,
and, by pure geniousness I converted CON to Energy;

because we marry two stats to produce a Class,
Energy can be used with 5 stats,
that will create 5 spellcasting classes :

IxE : Magic-User
CxE : Bard
ExW : Priest
ExS : Druid ( ?? )
ExD : Illusionist

COYTWA
ICEWSD

Intelligence <== Creator
Charisma <== Orator
Energy <== Yoghi
Wisdom <== Thinker
Strength <== Warrior
Dexterity <== Acrobat


IxC Hunter
IxE Magic-User
IxW Ruler
IxS Cook
IxD Ranger
CxE Bard
CxW Merchant
CxS Paladin
CxD Ninja
ExW Priest
ExS Druid
ExD Illusionist
WxS Brute
WxD Monk
SxD Champion


----------



## le Redoutable

in my system, stats ( ICEWSD ) range from 1 to 8
8 Legendary
7 Epic
6 Superb
5 Excellent
4 Good
3 Typical
2 Poor
1 Feeble

the highest value from your 6 stats provides your BASE

to generate a Class Level you multiply two stats
( like in a Magic-User = Intelligence x Energy )

BASE --- class maximum level
2 ----------> 3
3 ----------> 6
4 ----------> 9
5 ----------> 14
6 ----------> 18
7 ----------> 25
8 ----------> 30

there is something called depreciation that I will explain later;


----------



## le Redoutable

BASES ?

say you use BASE 2, then by multiplying 2 stats you can obtain
1x1
1x2
2x2
the value of 3 doesn't exist by multiplying two paths with a value of 1 or 2 ( the max value in BASE 2 ) so 2x2 is depreciated to a value of 3


BASE 4
1 ---- 1
2 ---- 2
3 ---- 3
4 ---- 4
5 ---- 6
6 ---- 8
7 ---- 9
8 ---- 12
9 ---- 16

BASE 5
1 ----- 1
2 ----- 2
3 ----- 3
4 ----- 4
5 ----- 5
6 ----- 6
7 ----- 8
8 ----- 9
9 ----- 10
10 -- 12
11 -- 15
12 -- 16
13 -- 20
14 -- 25

BASE 6
1 ---- 1
2 ---- 2
3 ---- 3
4 ---- 4
5 ---- 5
6 ---- 6
7 ---- 8
8 ---- 9
9 ---- 10
10 -- 12
11 -- 15
12 -- 16
13 -- 18
14 -- 20
15 -- 24
16 -- 25
17 -- 30
18 -- 36


----------



## Nefermandias

Gay cop?


----------



## le Redoutable

upon reaching a Class Level of 8x8=30 you reach Holyness
Saints cease progressing and are controlled by God
so, you can have only 1 stat at level ( or perhaps I should call it Rank Level ) 8
upon reaching a second 8 you reach Holyness


----------



## le Redoutable

ah, something to add :
because no Class can have a value of 1 or 2,
if you select a value of 1 for a Stat, then none of the others stats can be of less value than 3 ( otherwise one of your skills if given a value of 2 would generate a 1x2=2 which is not permitted )


----------



## le Redoutable

then, to add some flavours to the game,
you can rule that there are costs to buy the Stats Ranks;
Stat Rank --- cost
1 ----------------- 1
2 ----------------- 4
3 ----------------- 9
4 ----------------- 16
5 ----------------- 25
6 ----------------- 36
7 ----------------- 49
8 ----------------- 64

now, you reach Holyness when you climb to one Class at level 30 ( that is to say, bearing two Stats at Rank 8 )
Saints stop progressing and they become npcs, at the service of God

so, the range between the shortest way to holyness and the longuest way is:

shortest : 222288 ( cost 4+4+4+4+64+64 => 144 )
133388 ( cost 1+9+9+9+64+64 => 156 )

longuest : 777788 ( cost 49+49+49+49+64+64 => 324 )

minimum starting level : 222222 ( cost 4+4+4+4+4+4 => 24 )
or 133333 ( cost 1+9+9+9+9+9 => 46 )

Global Level ---- Stats Development points to get spent
1 ---------------------- 1
2 ---------------------- 4
3 ---------------------- 9
4 ---------------------- 16
5 ---------------------- 25
6 ---------------------- 36
7 ---------------------- 49
8 ---------------------- 64
9 ---------------------- 81
10 -------------------- 100
11 -------------------- 121
12 -------------------- 144
13 -------------------- 169
14 -------------------- 196
15 -------------------- 225
16 -------------------- 256
17 -------------------- 289
18 -------------------- 324


----------



## Flamestrike

Errr.. OK.


----------



## le Redoutable

voilà !
work to be done is :

I : Intelligence
8
7
6
5
4 Scientist
3 Mimic
2
1

II : Charisma
8
7
6
5
4 Scholar
3 Bluffer
2
1

III : Energy
8
7
6
5
4 Traveller
3 Rude ( french brusque )
2
1

IV :Wisdom
8
7
6
5
4 Linguist
3 Spy
2
1

V : Strength
8
7
6
5
4 Streetwise
3 Rogue
2
1

VI : Dexterity
8
7
6
5
4 Resourceful
3 Trickster
2
1


----------



## Marc_C

*Coït-Wa*. Vraiment? 

Tu réalises que la traduction veut dire Policier Gay (Gay Cop)? Pas très 'pur genious'. Si tu crées un système essai au moins de faire en sorte que l'acronyme ne soit pas risible au premier coup d'oeil.


----------



## Davies

... oh no. Not HYBRID. Not again. I'm too old for this.


----------



## le Redoutable

ouais... GAYCOP has had it's utility;
et, Coït-Wa, tu cherches les coups
ou alors
c'est une enquête de police
ou alors
t'es un peu brusque ?


----------



## le Redoutable

Davies said:


> ... oh no. Not HYBRID. Not again. I'm too old for this.



ehhh! it's not HYBRID, it's GAYCOP


----------



## le Redoutable

or... I had another name for my system;
this name is ... //r ( parallel rules )
cool, non ?


----------



## le Redoutable

Marc_C said:


> *Coït-Wa*. Vraiment?
> 
> Tu réalises que la traduction veut dire Policier Gay (Gay Cop)? Pas très 'pur genious'. Si tu crées un système essai au moins de faire en sorte que l'acronyme ne soit pas risible au premier coup d'oeil.



bof!
1° je suis pas susceptible
2° les artistes sont de gros comiques
3° ( et là je dandine des fesses ) j'ai un niveau 29 na na nère ( 7x8 en BASE 8 ) alors...
fais pas chier ( à la Rambo lol )


----------



## Marc_C

le Redoutable said:


> bof!
> 1° je suis pas susceptible
> 2° les artistes sont de gros comiques
> 3° ( et là je dandine des fesses ) j'ai un niveau 29 na na nère ( 7x8 en BASE 8 ) alors...
> fais pas chier ( à la Rambo lol )



Mauvaise réponse. 

Fallait dire; "Merci du conseil. À bien y penser c'est vrai que GAYCOP ça fait pas trop sérieux et ça peux poser un paquet de problèmes auprès de certaines minorités. Je vais tâcher de trouver un autre acronyme."


----------



## le Redoutable

also, if my Intuition is correct,
I have a INT of Rank 8 and a STR of Rank 7
let's examine the Classes Tree...
IxS ===> Cook !
( I like it like that ! )


----------



## le Redoutable

Marc_C said:


> Mauvaise réponse.
> 
> Fallait dire; "Merci du conseil. À bien y penser c'est vrai que GAYCOP ça fait pas trop sérieux et ça peux poser un paquet de problèmes auprès de certaines minorités. Je vais tâcher de trouver un autre acronyme."



eh! t'étais en mode Prof!
dsl
let's forget almost all from GAYCOP,
and heil to //r


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> eh! t'étais en mode Prof!
> dsl
> let's forget almost all from GAYCOP,
> and heil to //r



ouais!
ben en fait on pourrait placer les joueurs d'Echecs
moi je suis nul aux Echecs;
par contre je suis une terreur en mode Blitz
( j'imagine que ça a son utilité, alors )
en mode Blitz t'as pas le droit de réfléchir;
ça permet si on est assez rapide de laisser son Roi en Echec sans que l'adversaire n'ait le temps de voir l'attaque d'opportunité qui lui serait offerte lol


----------



## le Redoutable

( et j'en rajoute )
ça s'appelle la spontanéité 
( au fait, on a le droit de parler français ?
c'est pas illegal move ? )


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> I was using a system called GAYCOP ( in french , translated to COYTWA )
> 
> with
> Creator
> Orator
> Yoghi
> Thinker
> Warrior
> Acrobat
> 
> the problem was that Yoghi should refer to Energy and in D&D there was only CON to get compatible;
> so, I relabelled the six Paths ( COYTWA ) to their equivalent in D&D,
> and, by pure geniousness I converted CON to Energy;
> 
> because we marry two stats to produce a Class,
> Energy can be used with 5 stats,
> that will create 5 spellcasting classes :
> 
> IxE : Magic-User
> CxE : Bard
> ExW : Priest
> ExS : Druid ( ?? )
> ExD : Illusionist
> 
> COYTWA
> ICEWSD
> 
> Intelligence <== Creator
> Charisma <== Orator
> Energy <== Yoghi
> Wisdom <== Thinker
> Strength <== Warrior
> Dexterity <== Acrobat
> 
> 
> IxC Hunter
> IxE Magic-User
> IxW Ruler
> IxS Cook
> IxD Ranger
> CxE Bard
> CxW Merchant
> CxS Paladin
> CxD Ninja
> ExW Priest
> ExS Druid
> ExD Illusionist
> WxS Brute
> WxD Monk
> SxD Champion



oh! isn't there a type mismatch in between
ExW ===> Druid
ExS ===> Cleric ( instead of Priest )
???


----------



## le Redoutable

... and isn't the Cleric some sort of a Necromancer , with reference à la Hokuto Kenshiro ( Ken le Survivant ) , as in the Movie " Fist Of The North Star " ?


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> ... and isn't the Cleric some sort of a Necromancer , with reference à la Hokuto Kenshiro ( Ken le Survivant ) , as in the Movie " Fist Of The North Star " ?



then,,, ( again importing resources from AD&D 1st Ed ) aren't Assassins a sub-branch of Necromancers ?
( again, Hokuto Kenshiro has an Assassin background )


----------



## le Redoutable

obviously, if you had to note 15 classes to your Character Sheet, it would require at least 15 pages 
but, that could be achieved as a Video Game ...


----------



## le Redoutable

merging these two classes, and converting Clerics to Necromancers...

material here comes from the movie " Fist Of The North Star " , with Hokuto Kenshiro, who works for the guild of Assassins and is confronted in the movie to an Undead, while demonstrating ( just like in the manga ) attracks to Vital Spots, but also cure blindness and flurry of blows


----------



## le Redoutable

using Energy, you can recall the five spell-caster classes

I x E ===>Magic-User
C x E ===> Bard
ExW ===> Druid
ExS ===> Necromancer ( in lieu of Clerics, because Necromancers touch Vital Spots, just like Assassins )
ExD ===> Illusionist

I ===> Intelligence
C ===> Charisma
E ===> Energy ( in lieu of CON )
W ===> Wisdom
S ===> Strength
D ===> Dexterity


----------



## Stormonu

I think your stretching with druids and necromancers.


----------



## aco175

Welcome to the boards.  I seem to understand what you are explaining as similar to Magic, the Gathering with the 5 colors and combining 2 of them to get a class.  A necromance can be black and red, while a druid is green and white or something.  But you are using the D&D stats for this.  Seems like it can work.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok, you say "original" - what do you mean by original?


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ok, you say "original" - what do you mean by original?



ben...
in 1st Ed there were
Acrobat
Assassin
Barbarian
*Bard
Cavalier
*Cleric
*Druid
Fighter
*Illusionist
*Magic-User
Monk
Paladin
Ranger
Thief


----------



## Umbran

You may not be aware, but you seem to be splitting up your own topic into separate threads.  You might want to consolidate them into a coherent presentation before continuing.


----------



## Ancalagon

I was hesitant to say something but... yeah.  This presentation style makes it _very_ hard to follow what you are trying to achieve/do


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

I am so confused.

Why is the Bard considered an original spellcaster? If the Bard is, why not the Paladin and Ranger (all three got their spells separately).


----------



## le Redoutable

sorry, I was thinking that, to obtain audience it was smarter to "split topic"
also, I'm a little frenchie with troubles in english use
so I beg your pardon, please don't remove my account


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok, so you are talking about AD&D first edition.

... which is not the first edition of D&D, so it may not count as "original", but that's nit-picking.

But are they the original spellcasting classes at all?  You've already replaced the cleric with the necromancer for ... unclear reasons.


----------



## Ancalagon

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I am so confused.
> 
> Why is the Bard considered an original spellcaster? If the Bard is, why not the Paladin and Ranger (all three got their spells separately).



I too am struggling to see what the OP is trying to achieve or communicate.


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> ... and isn't the Cleric some sort of a Necromancer , with reference à la Hokuto Kenshiro ( Ken le Survivant ) , as in the Movie " Fist Of The North Star " ?



... SOME clerics are sort sort of necromancers.  Many aren't at all!


----------



## le Redoutable

strange,
clerics have an affinity with Undeads,
still there is a difference with Healers;
whatever the curse may be,
I like very much the idea of merging Assassins and Necromancers


----------



## le Redoutable

ben... I work for the 3rd Millenium Bible,
the Bible of Roleplaying games


----------



## Umbran

le Redoutable said:


> sorry, I was thinking that, to obtain audience it was smarter to "split topic"




So, don't do that, please.  If your topic is interesting enough to have three threads, it'll grow to be three threads naturally.  We can't have folks deciding that they want audience, and so post more and more and more threads.

Each thread should be independent, with enough information in its first post to discuss the topic.  You were making it so people had to read three threads to know enough to post in one, which isn't a good approach - it leads to frustration and confusion.



le Redoutable said:


> also, I'm a little frenchie with troubles in english use
> so I beg your pardon, please don't remove my account




We don't remove accounts for a couple extra threads.


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> strange,
> clerics have an affinity with Undeads,
> still there is a difference with Healers;
> whatever the curse may be,
> I like very much the idea of merging Assassins and Necromancers




Whatever the curse may be?  What curse?

And why would assassin be merged with Necromancers!?!?

Je sais que l'anglais n'est pas ta langue première (moi non-plus) mais j'ai beaucoup de dificulté à suivre ton discourt...


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> ben... I work for the 3rd Millenium Bible,
> the Bible of Roleplaying games



Ca veut-dire quoi ça?!?

(what does this mean???!!)


----------



## le Redoutable

Chaos ==> good in Stamina, low in Music
Evil ==> good in Technics, low in Empathy
Good ==> good in Empathy, low in Technics
Law ==> good in Music, low in Stamina

CE ==> +Stamina, +Technics, -Music, -Empathy
CG ==> +Stamina, +Empathy, -Music, -Technics
LE ==> +Music, +Technics, -Stamina, -Empathy
LG ==> +Music, +Empathy, -Stamina, -Technics

Empathy is Compassion
Music is Magic
Stamina is Fatigue Levels
Technics is Manipulation

( I'm sure you can do something with that  )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Whatever the curse may be?  What curse?
> 
> And why would assassin be merged with Necromancers!?!?
> 
> Je sais que l'anglais n'est pas ta langue première (moi non-plus) mais j'ai beaucoup de dificulté à suivre ton discourt...



Churchill ( heard in the Live After Death Album from Iron Maiden )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ca veut-dire quoi ça?!?
> 
> (what does this mean???!!)



oh! nothing at all, I am a Bouddhra in acquisition
( Bouddhra = bout de Râ le dieu Soleil i.e. Goldfingers euhh I bypass your tolerance )
( Sangha ===> Samba la communauté )
( Dharma ===> Drama )


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## le Redoutable

( only in search of visibility, simply )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Haa !


----------



## Charlaquin

@le Redoutable , your posting style seems familiar to me. By any chance, did you used to post on the Wizards of the Coast forums around the time of the 5e playtest?


----------



## le Redoutable

A long time ago... Ovo


----------



## Charlaquin

Ha! I knew it!


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## le Redoutable

CleverNickName said:


>



are you ??


----------



## Charlaquin

le Redoutable said:


> are you ??



A few of us regulars here used to post on the WotC forums back then. Your posting style is so distinct, I recognize it even all these years later. It’ll be interesting to have you around again.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy

I like Iron Maiden.


----------



## le Redoutable

let's try this:

Intelligence : Mimic
Charisma : Bluffer
Energy : Rude
Wisdom : Spy
Strength : Rogue
Dexterity : Trickster

( these all belong to Stat Rank 3 )
( Stats' range is 1 to 8 )


----------



## Charlaquin

I had forgotten how much I loved these threads


----------



## Morrus

Hi @le Redoutable -- it looks like you're starting a lot of new threads rather than simply adding posts to one thread which results in a lot of incomprehensive random threads with no context. I'm going to go ahead and merge all your threads into one.  Please try to keep your posts on a given topic to one thread. Thanks!


----------



## le Redoutable

I tried some time ago to register to Reddit but their politics are so naughty word ...
I'never understand why Wotc closed their forums
ok, so thanks for the memory


----------



## not-so-newguy

AI?


----------



## Charlaquin

not-so-newguy said:


> AI?



Nah, real person with some very unorthodox ideas and a very peculiar way of communicating.

Possibly elaborate performance art.


----------



## le Redoutable

Morrus said:


> Hi @le Redoutable -- it looks like you're starting a lot of new threads rather than simply adding posts to one thread which results in a lot of incomprehensive random threads with no context. I'm going to go ahead and merge all your threads into one.  Please try to keep your posts on a given topic to one thread. Thanks!



eh! you seem to dislike Chaotic people ( I've been localized in the Happy Hunting Grounds )
Charlaquin is here a support ( thanks Charlaquin ) , but it makes it harder to stay still;
still I have no evil intent ( brrr! lol )


----------



## le Redoutable

Charlaquin said:


> Nah, real person with some very unorthodox ideas and a very peculiar way of communicating.
> 
> Possibly elaborate performance art.



so you suggest me that Bards use Spontanéité


----------



## CleverNickName

le Redoutable said:


> are you ??



I'll never tell.


----------



## le Redoutable

now three compatible systems

ICEWSD
SRBNIT
COYTWA

Intelligence Spirit Creator
Charisma Relation Orator
Energy Body Yoghi
Wisdom Nature Thinker
Strength Impact Warrior
Dexterity Tools Acrobat


----------



## le Redoutable

IxC SxR CxO
IxE SxB CxY
IxW SxN CxT
IxS SxI CxW
IxD SxT CxA
CxE RxB OxY
CxW RxN OxT
CxS RxI OxW
CxD RxT OxA
ExW BxN YxT
ExS BxI YxW
ExD BxT YxA
WxS NxI TxW
WxD NxT TxA
SxD IxT WxA


----------



## le Redoutable

ICEWSD
SRBNIT
COYTWA

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator
II : Charisma Relation Orator
III : Energy Body Yoghi
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker
V : Strength Impact Warrior
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat


IxII 1Ix2R Ranger
IxIII 1Ex1I Magic-User
IxIV 2Nx3C Cook
IxV 2Sx3W Paladin
IxVI 2Sx3A Ninja
IIxIII 1Ex1C Bard
IIxIV 2Nx2R Hunter
IIxV 3Ox2I Ruler
IIxVI 2Rx2T Merchant
IIIxIV 1Ex2N Druid
IIIxV 1Ex1S Necromancer
IIIxVI 1Ex1D Illusionist
IVxV 3Tx1S Brute
IVxVI 1Wx3A Monk
VxVI 1Sx3A Champion


----------



## TheSword

I’m getting serious vibes…






… Is this part of a Planescape teaser campaign?


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator
II : Charisma Relation Orator
III : Energy Body Yoghi
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker
V : Strength Impact Warrior
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat


IxII Intelligence x Relation Ranger
IxIII Intelligence x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Creator x Nature Cook
IxV Spirit x Warrior Paladin
IxVI Spirit x Acrobat Ninja
IIxIII Charisma x Energy Bard
IIxIV Relation x Nature  Hunter
IIxV Orator x Impact Ruler
IIxVI Relation x Tools Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Nature Druid
IIIxV Energy x Strength Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Dexterity Illusionist
IVxV Thinker x Strength Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Acrobat Monk
VxVI Strength x Acrobat Champion

( is this the end not a crazy dream ? )
( Hallowed be thy name - Iron Maiden  )


----------



## le Redoutable

there is a fourth system that I will use tomorrow to end my research

I : Luck
II : Joy
III : Pugnacity
IV : Merit
V : Ingeniosity
VI : Prestige

GOOD NIGHT !


----------



## Northern Phoenix

I need to know, where does Nuclear fit into all of this?! I must know!


----------



## Marc Radle

Wow …

I skimmed all 4 pages of this and I still have no freaking idea what the original poster is talking about …

It almost feels like he’s intentionally saying nonsensical gibberish just to see how long people will stick with the thread.


----------



## Charlaquin

Marc Radle said:


> Wow …
> 
> I skimmed all 4 pages of this and I still have no freaking idea what the original poster is talking about …
> 
> It almost feels like he’s intentionally saying nonsensical gibberish just to see how long people will stick with the thread.



What part of

IxC SxR CxO
IxE SxB CxY
IxW SxN CxT
IxS SxI CxW
IxD SxT CxA
CxE RxB OxY
CxW RxN OxT
CxS RxI OxW
CxD RxT OxA
ExW BxN YxT
ExS BxI YxW
ExD BxT YxA
WxS NxI TxW
WxD NxT TxA
SxD IxT WxA

don’t you understand?


----------



## Wolfram stout

TheSword said:


> I’m getting serious vibes…
> 
> View attachment 141690
> 
> … Is this part of a Planescape teaser campaign?



So your saying

 Planescape Confirmed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakesidefantasy

Strangely, I feel the first inklings of understanding coming on. It would be better without all the initialisms.


----------



## Yaarel

The basic idea seems to be, compare the D&D abilities with the aptitudes of other gaming systems. After correlating them saliently (such as rethinking Constitution as more like yogic energy), present a symmetric game design that permutes the abilities, then sketches out a character concept for each combination.


----------



## Vaalingrade

We've found the new Sage.


----------



## le Redoutable

Thank you all !

so, as usual I begin a topic with unsorted material:

I : Luck (??)
II : Prestige (??)
III : Joy ( like Energy )
IV : Merit (??)
V : Pugnacity
VI : Ingeniosity ( like Tools )

hmmm... I will be back soon to peaufine those

next:
the Senses system ( using the six senses from Buddhism )

I : Sight ( I am Short-Sighted )
II : Taste ( Gout ) (??) ( the Tongue, and Tongues/Languages )
III : Smell ( looks like Stamina , and Stamina ==> Energy)
IV : Mental (??) ( looks like Wisdom )
V : Contact ( because Necromancers use mainly contact spells lol )
VI : Hearing ( because ears are tied to Balance )


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> Thank you all !
> 
> so, as usual I begin a topic with unsorted material:
> 
> I : Luck (??)
> II : Prestige (??)
> III : Joy ( like Energy )
> IV : Merit (??)
> V : Pugnacity
> VI : Ingeniosity ( like Tools )
> 
> hmmm... I will be back soon to peaufine those
> 
> next:
> the Senses system ( using the six senses from Buddhism )
> 
> I : Sight ( I am Short-Sighted )
> II : Taste ( Gout ) (??) ( the Tongue, and Tongues/Languages )
> III : Smell ( looks like Stamina , and Stamina ==> Energy)
> IV : Mental (??) ( looks like Wisdom )
> V : Contact ( because Necromancers use mainly contact spells lol )
> VI : Hearing ( because ears are tied to Balance )





le Redoutable said:


> I : Sight ( I am Short-Sighted )
> II : Mental (??)
> III : Smell ( looks like Stamina , and Stamina ==> Energy, or does it look like Breathing )
> IV : Taste ( like from Cook's Creator x Nature, so either Intelligence, or Wisdom )
> V : Contact ( because Necromancers use mainly contact spells lol )
> VI : Hearing ( because ears are tied to Balance , and Balance is used in Skills and Powers from AD&D 2E Player's option as a sub-stat of Dexterity ))


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Luck (??)
II : Prestige ( tied to Charisma so is ok as a type II )
III : Joy ( like Energy )
IV : Merit (??)
V : Pugnacity
VI : Ingeniosity ( like Tools )


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Luck (??)
II : Prestige ( tied to Charisma so is ok as a type II )
III : Joy ( like Energy )
IV : Merit (??)
V : Pugnacity ( seems so easily to get linked to Impact that I fear to end my Find The Path )
VI : Ingeniosity ( like Tools )


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Luck ===> if the other slots are filled, then by default Luck belongs to type I )
II : Prestige ( tied to Charisma so is ok as a type II )
III : Joy ( like Energy )
IV : Merit ( comes from Workers, i.e. Brutes, who use Thinker x Strength , that is, type IV x type V )
V : Combativity ( bon bon, let's hope it is linked to Impact )
VI : Ingeniosity ( like Tools )


----------



## le Redoutable

oh! another system:

I : Imprecision
II : Address
III : Effort
IV : Interrogation
V : Revelation
VI : Seduction

let's remap it:

I : Imprecision ( wtf? Imprecision is like Creativity ? )
II : Seduction ( easy: Charisma )
III : Effort ( Stamina ===> Breathing )
IV :  Interrogation ( like a Thinker , il se pose des questions )
V : Revelation ( produces Impact to the community )
VI : Address ( easy: Acrobat )

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address

( Imprecision makes me think of Stone Giants travail de la pierre )
tiens!


----------



## le Redoutable

let's try another system: the six types of Giantkind
Hill Giants
Stone Giants
Frost Giants
Fire Giants
Cloud Giants
Storm Giants

let's sort it :

I : Cloud ( il fume la moquette lol )
II : Storm ( Relation )
III : Frost ( Energy ) (??)
IV : Stone ( like le penseur de Rodin )
V : Fire ( explosive )
VI : Hill ( Hurling Boulders )


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Cloud ( il fume la moquette lol )
II : Storm ( Relation )
III : Frost ( Energy ) (??)
IV : Stone ( like le penseur de Rodin )
V : Fire ( explosive )
VI : Hill ( Hurling Boulders )

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Cloud
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction Storm
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Frost
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Stone
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation Fire
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Hilll


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Cloud Luck
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction Storm Prestige
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Frost Joy
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Stone Merit
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation Fire Combativity
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Hilll Ingeniosity

( I dunno where I'm going, but I follow the Track  )


----------



## Charlaquin




----------



## le Redoutable

I : Taste ( no idea, but by default )
II : Sight ( because sight is a relative of Seduction, i.e. the way you manage your appearance to get seen )
III : Smell ( looks like Stamina , and Stamina ==> Energy, or does it look like Breathing )
IV : Mental ( like from Cook's Creator x Nature, so either Intelligence, or Wisdom )
V : Contact ( because Necromancers use mainly contact spells lol )
VI : Hearing ( because ears are tied to Balance , and Balance is used in Skills and Powers from AD&D 2E Player's option as a sub-stat of Dexterity ))

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Cloud Luck Taste
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction Storm Prestige Sight
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Frost Joy Smell
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Stone Merit Mental
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation Fire Combativity Contact
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Hilll Ingeniosity Hearing


----------



## CubicsRube

These are some random ass postings.

@le Redoutable , @Marc_C was trying to help you and you were pretty insulting to him. Not a great first impression on the forum.


----------



## le Redoutable

oh! I've found something !

after the six Races, here come the six Worlds ( from Buddhists )

Devils : 
Undeads : 
Demons : Mimic
Humans : 
Dwarves : 
Elves : 

then, you will have to choose one type ( I ===> VI ) for each of the eight ( currently I lack the World so presently there are only seven ) euuuh how can we call them ?


----------



## le Redoutable

so, there are :

HomeWorld
Race
Abilities
Paths
Disciplines
Classes
...
( Talents ? )
( Virtues ? )


----------



## le Redoutable

here they are:

I : Demons : Mimic ( problem of Creativity ) lack of INT
II : Dwarves : lack of CHA
III : Elves : ( problem of CON i.e. Energy )
IV : Devils : lack of WIS
V : Halflings : lack of STR 
VI : Undeads : lack of DEX


----------



## le Redoutable

so,
Abilities are : ICEWSD
Paths are : SRBNIT
Classes are : COYTWA
Disciplines are : ISEIRA ( ah! I used twice )
Races are : CSFSFH ( oh! perhaps it is of no importance )
Talents are : LPJMCI
Senses are : TSSMCH
Homeworlds are : DDEDHU

super!


----------



## le Redoutable

now

Type I :
8 Spirit
7 Creator
6 Intelligence
5 Luck
4 Cloud
3 Imprecision
2 Taste
1 Demon

well, " c'est pas gagné ! "


----------



## le Redoutable

redo

there are 8 "things"
let's try to sort them
( using the 8 Rank names
8 Legendary
7 Epic
6 Superb
5 Excellent
4 Good
3 Mediocre
2 Poor
1 Feeble )

Abilities are : ICEWSD
Paths are : SRBNIT
Classes are : COYTWA
Disciplines are : ISEIRA ( ah! I used twice )
Races are : CSFSFH ( oh! perhaps it is of no importance )
Talents are : LPJMCI
Senses are : TSSMCH
Homeworlds are : DDEDHU

8 Virtue
7 Paths
6 Feats
5 Classes
4 Abilities
3 Background
2 Race
1 HomeWorld

( mmh looks like I shall peruse Player's Handbook to follow Character Creation lol )


----------



## le Redoutable

the four Noble Truths ( from Buddhism )  are:
1 Exaltation
2 Goodness
3 Temperance
4 Emptyness

( Am I tracked by the Ocean of Wisdom ( DLXIV ) who would enslave me like a Master ?
I say thee NAY ! there are no masters and servants, there is only Mistresses and Students


----------



## Azuresun

After seeing it on here a while ago, this is my favourite alignment system.

Good: Righteous
Evil: Wicked
Lawful: Legit
Chaotic: Radical

If someone is partially neutral, they are Totally (non-neutral part of their alignment). And someone who is True Neutral is, of course, Chill.


----------



## le Redoutable

if
Exaltation ==> 1 
Goodness ==> 2
Temperance ==> 4 ( 0-END Cost , taken from Champions RPG 4th Ed )
Emptyness ==> 8 ( Legendary , Beyond Range )


----------



## le Redoutable

Azuresun said:


> After seeing it on here a while ago, this is my favourite alignment system.
> 
> Good: Righteous
> Evil: Wicked
> Lawful: Legit
> Chaotic: Radical
> 
> If someone is partially neutral, they are Totally (non-neutral part of their alignment). And someone who is True Neutral is, of course, Chill.



ok, but nobody wants to be Wicked, so it is not a Noble Concept;
sorry but Concepts which are not Noble are like Illusions;
for example, I do not believe in Homosexuality;
is this a lack of Tolerance, or Homosexuality is a concept for those who like thrill seeker moves ?
like in training Merit by Enduring Unhappyness ...


----------



## le Redoutable

à propos,
I was wrong in believing I had Legendary Rank in Creativity;
Obviously I have a Virtue in the Field of Relation
mettre en relation, ou bien associer des idées, des concepts,
I thought that was Intelligence;
well, perhaps it is association of Intelligence and Relation
( joke: looking at the Classes Tree again...
Intelligence x Relation ===> Ranger
oh yes, I can't pilot a car, but I can surely pilot a planet 
naaan, Rangers are specialists of (??) Storage i.e. rangement )


----------



## le Redoutable

Azuresun said:


> After seeing it on here a while ago, this is my favourite alignment system.
> 
> Good: Righteous
> Evil: Wicked
> Lawful: Legit
> Chaotic: Radical
> 
> If someone is partially neutral, they are Totally (non-neutral part of their alignment). And someone who is True Neutral is, of course, Chill.




oh! you mean when someone déteint ( fades? ) on you, having bad influence , you got yourself wicked is this it ?


----------



## le Redoutable

my mother also has oine Virtue : Ocean of Wisdom
my wife Jeannie sans bouillir told me at the time she has a Virtue in Energy ( just like Marvel's Jean Grey the Phoenix )
it explains why she was rated CLASS 3000 in the ( old ) FASERIP system
 ( là c'est moi qui mange  )


----------



## le Redoutable

altering Giant Races to give them a role:

Cloud ===> Visionary/Artist
Storm
Frost ====> Cool/Diplomat
Stone ===> Jeweller/Craftsman
Fire
Hill =====> Wanderer/Adventurer

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Visionary Luck Taste Demons
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction *Storm Prestige Sight Dwarves
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Cool Joy Smell Elves
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Jeweller Merit Mental Devils
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation *Fire Combativity Contact Halflings
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Wanderer Ingeniosity Hearing Undeads


----------



## le Redoutable

Cloud ===> Visionary/Artist
Storm ===> Honesty/Temperance
Frost ====> Cool/Diplomat
Stone ===> Jeweller/Craftsman
Fire =====> Might
Hill =====> Wanderer/Adventurer


I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Visionary Luck Taste Demons
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction Temperance Prestige Sight Dwarves
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Diplomat Joy Smell Elves
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Jeweller Merit Mental Devils
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation Might Combativity Contact Halflings
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Wanderer Ingeniosity Hearing Undeads


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> here they are:
> 
> I : Demons : Mimic ( problem of Creativity ) lack of INT
> II : Dwarves : lack of CHA
> III : Elves : ( problem of CON i.e. Energy )
> IV : Devils : lack of WIS
> V : Halflings : lack of STR
> VI : Undeads : lack of DEX




low INT ===> Mimic
low CHA ===> Bluffer
low ENE ===> Rude
low WIS ===> Spy
low STR ===> Rogue
low DEX ===> Trickster

reprinting data :

I : Intelligence Spirit Creator Imprecision Visionary Luck Taste Mimic
II : Charisma Relation Orator Seduction Temperance Prestige Sight Bluff
III : Energy Body Yoghi Effort Diplomat Joy Smell Rude
IV : Wisdom Nature Thinker Interrogation Jeweller Merit Mental Spy
V : Strength Impact Warrior Revelation Might Combativity Contact Rogue
VI : Dexterity Tools Acrobat Address Wanderer Ingeniosity Hearing Trickster


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> oh! I've found something !
> 
> after the six Races, here come the six Worlds ( from Buddhists )
> 
> Devils :
> Undeads :
> Demons : Mimic
> Humans :
> Dwarves :
> Elves :
> 
> then, you will have to choose one type ( I ===> VI ) for each of the eight ( currently I lack the World so presently there are only seven ) euuuh how can we call them ?




Dead End,
Yvan : pas grave?
Jeannie : oh, si, pan-pan cu-cul


----------



## le Redoutable

next ?
2 skills per Class
( room for the life, ha ha ( Kate Bush ) )


----------



## Marc Radle

I think that one is the way if green presents: evil sans pudding = scissors when rabbits run in sky.
Viola! Diagnostic rainbow now gets righteous hat for me is not amused, STR and ZOR to cumquat.

That made sense, right?


----------



## le Redoutable

because HomeWorlds are of Rank 3,

I : Intelligence Spirit Mimic Creator Imprecision Visionary Luck Taste
II : Charisma Relation Bluff Orator Seduction Temperance Prestige Sight
III : Energy Body Rude Yoghi Effort Diplomat Joy Smell
IV : Wisdom Nature Spy Thinker Interrogation Jeweller Merit Mental
V : Strength Impact Rogue Warrior Revelation Might Combativity Contact
VI : Dexterity Tools Trickster Acrobat Address Wanderer Ingeniosity Hearing


----------



## le Redoutable

Marc Radle said:


> I think that one is the way if green presents: evil sans pudding = scissors when rabbits run in sky.
> Viola! Diagnostic rainbow now gets righteous hat for me is not amused, STR and ZOR to cumquat.
> 
> That made sense, right?



ohhhh comprends rien
my poor English level hampers me of understanding that sort of ... what ? poetry ?
I dunno;
otherwise you provoque my Rank 3 Energy ( Rude ) and so I say to thee :
hors d'ici et qu'on ne réplique pas!
allons, que l'on détale de chez moi, maître juré filou, vrai gibier de potence !
(  Jean-Baptiste Poquelin si ma mémoire est bonne ... )


----------



## le Redoutable

euuuh I can't locate the Groom ( doctrine Promptitude, à votre service )
and also, Spontaneousness

...


----------



## le Redoutable

let's try sans filet 

Visionary, Temperance ( or perhaps Spontaneousness ) , Groom ( or Promptitude ) , Jeweller ( or Craftsman ) , Might, and Wanderer ( or Adventurer, Barbarian ) all belong to Rank 4


I : Intelligence Spirit Mimic Visionary Creator Imprecision Luck Taste
II : Charisma Relation Bluff *Temperance Orator Seduction Prestige Sight
III : Energy Body Rude Diplomat/Groom Yoghi Effort Joy Smell
IV : Wisdom Nature Spy Jeweller Thinker Interrogation Merit Mental
V : Strength Impact Rogue Might Warrior Revelation Combativity Contact
VI : Dexterity Tools Trickster Wanderer Acrobat Address Ingeniosity Hearing


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intelligence Spirit Mimic Visionary Creator Imprecision Luck Taste
II : Charisma Relation Bluff Spontaneousness Orator Seduction Prestige Sight
III : Energy Body Rude Promptitude Yoghi Effort Joy Smell
IV : Wisdom Nature Spy *Jeweller Thinker Interrogation Merit Mental
V : Strength Impact Rogue Might Warrior Revelation Combativity Contact
VI : Dexterity Tools Trickster Manoeuvrability Acrobat Address Ingeniosity Hearing


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intelligence Spirit Mimic Visionary Creator Imprecision Luck Taste
II : Charisma Relation Bluff Spontaneousness Orator Seduction Prestige Sight
III : Energy Body Rude Promptitude Yoghi Effort Joy Smell
IV : Wisdom Nature Spy Worker* Thinker Interrogation Merit Mental
V : Strength Impact Rogue Might Warrior Revelation Combativity Contact
VI : Dexterity Tools Trickster Manoeuvrability Acrobat Address Ingeniosity Hearing

*5 types of Workers
Metal
Vegetables
Stones
Fire
Water
( prrrt! )


----------



## le Redoutable

workers are students of Alchemy


----------



## Umbran

le Redoutable said:


> for example, I do not believe in Homosexuality;
> is this a lack of Tolerance, or...




*Mod Note:*
It is a lack of understanding on your part.  

Please review the rules of this messageboard.

I know English isn't your first language, but we need you to understand the following:

*You MAY NOT ... post any message which is discriminatory towards those who differ to you in terms of skin colour, gender, gender identification, sexuality, ethnicity, nationality, age, religion, or any other personal attribute.*


----------



## le Redoutable

what can I say above that point ?
I meant no harm;
If I fly too high to be understood you will banish me,
and I will return to my prison of solitude

philosophy, in English, seems quite different from what we allow, in France, to get a discussion,
to move the chess pieces
so, I hope my Chaotivity ( eh? are we in a D&D forum ? ) will stay still
( because this is a second note to my attention )
I can't be left to my imagination ( Dreams of Sheep ) Kate Bush


----------



## Weiley31

Northern Phoenix said:


> I need to know, where does Nuclear fit into all of this?! I must know!



Well, Nuclear was an element spell type in the Original Persona 1 as well as Persona 5.


----------



## Weiley31

_Take a sip of Sweet Tea._


----------



## le Redoutable

Yes, me too would be glad to know why my ophtalmologist injected me a serum radio-actif
and
after a big accident a doctor did it too
...
( I pay attention not to insult these professions , because the sword of Damocles awaits the good move lol )


----------



## le Redoutable

you know, the reason why I am insouciant in insulting pals is not due to a roguish attitude;
instead I do not take others for fools who have no Hope in humanity nor compassion;
as you see, I could insult you using material from a french movie ( can you spy it out ? ) ,
let's say as in Poker, " tapis "
expose the problem and let's work it out !
( aïe aïe aïe difficult to stop the work so early, because almost nothing has been said )
( but this is your chance again Life After Death Iron Maiden )
( I put these moments here ( Kate Bush )
to dedramatize
ouf!
( Hope! Hope! )


----------



## Umbran

le Redoutable said:


> what can I say above that point ?
> I meant no harm;




*Mod Note:*
I gave you a link to the terms and rules.  You apparently didn't read them.  Please do so now, before you post again.  

One of the bits in there is to _not discuss_ moderation in-thread.  If you have a question about moderation, you can take that to a private message.



le Redoutable said:


> If I fly too high to be understood you will banish me,
> and I will return to my prison of solitude




This is not about you being lofty and misunderstood.  This is about accepting to abide by the rules of this site.  If you continue to ignore the site rules, yes, you'll have issues.  So, maybe take the time to learn the rules, and decide if you can keep to them.  Your "prison of solitude" is in your own hands.


----------



## le Redoutable

now removing the illusions

IxII Intelligence x Charisma Ranger
IxIII Intelligence x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intelligence x Wisdom Cook
IxV Intelligence x Strength Paladin
IxVI Intelligence x Dexterity Ninja
IIxIII Charisma x Energy Bard
IIxIV Charisma x Wisdom Hunter
IIxV Charisma x Strength Ruler
IIxVI Charisma x Dexterity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Wisdom Druid
IIIxV Energy x Strength Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Dexterity Illusionist
IVxV Wisdom x Strength Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Dexterity Monk
VxVI Strength x Dexterity Champion

( this is pure Logic  )


----------



## le Redoutable

ok;
so Energy is good material;
other stats should get relabelled if it helps their localization in the Classes:

for example, Intelligence is too often only used by Magic-users;
so perhaps we could relabel it with the word Intuition.

let's look how Classes react to Intuition

IxII Intuition x Charisma Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Wisdom Cook
IxV Intuition x Strength Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Dexterity Ninja
IIxIII Charisma x Energy Bard
IIxIV Charisma x Wisdom Hunter
IIxV Charisma x Strength Ruler
IIxVI Charisma x Dexterity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Wisdom Druid
IIIxV Energy x Strength Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Dexterity Illusionist
IVxV Wisdom x Strength Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Dexterity Monk
VxVI Strength x Dexterity Champion

likewise, Strength can possibly exchange it's name with Might;


IxII Intuition x Charisma Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Wisdom Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Dexterity Ninja
IIxIII Charisma x Energy Bard
IIxIV Charisma x Wisdom Hunter
IIxV Charisma x Might Ruler
IIxVI Charisma x Dexterity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Wisdom Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Dexterity Illusionist
IVxV Wisdom x Might Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Dexterity Monk
VxVI Might x Dexterity Champion


----------



## le Redoutable

what about changing Charisma to Prestige ?

IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Wisdom Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Dexterity Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Wisdom Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Might Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Dexterity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Wisdom Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Dexterity Illusionist
IVxV Wisdom x Might Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Dexterity Monk
VxVI Might x Dexterity Champion


----------



## le Redoutable

do I dare swapping Dexterity with Ingenuity ?

IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Wisdom Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Ingenuity Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Wisdom Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Might Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Ingenuity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Wisdom Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Ingenuity Illusionist
IVxV Wisdom x Might Brute
IVxVI Wisdom x Ingenuity Monk
VxVI Might x Ingenuity Champion

at this point, we have
I : Intuition
II : Prestige
III : Energy
IV : Wisdom
V : Might
VI : Ingenuity


----------



## le Redoutable

finally, Wisdom is polymorphed to Alchemy

IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Alchemy Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Ingenuity Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Alchemy Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Might Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Ingenuity Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Alchemy Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Ingenuity Illusionist
IVxV Alchemy x Might Brute
IVxVI Alchemy x Ingenuity Monk
VxVI Might x Ingenuity Champion

at this point, we have
I : Intuition
II : Prestige
III : Energy
IV : Alchemy
V : Might
VI : Ingenuity


----------



## le Redoutable

well, I had the ambition to fill Stats Ranks with data ( as in the AD&D 1st Ed ===> Class Level Names ) ;
useless !

stats only exist to engender the 15 Classes;

the only thing to remember about the stats is :

Rank --- Label ----- Cost
 8 --- Legendary -- 64
 7 --- Epic --------- 49
 6 --- Superb ----- 36
 5 --- Excellent --- 25
 4 --- Good ------ 16
 3 --- Mediocre --- 9
 2 --- Poor -------- 4
 1 --- Feeble ------ 1


----------



## le Redoutable

perhaps in lieu of Ingenuity we can place Resources

IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Alchemy Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Resources Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Alchemy Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Might Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Resources Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Alchemy Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Resources Illusionist
IVxV Alchemy x Might Brute
IVxVI Alchemy x Resources Monk
VxVI Might x Resources Champion

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I
II : Prestige ===> P
III : Energy ====> E ( Classes using Energy stat have spells )
IV : Alchemy ===> A
V : Might =====> M
VI : Resources ==> R ( Classes using Resources stat have skills )

cool!


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intuition ===> I ( Intuition is the art of generating Encounters, using appropriate Challenge Ratings )
II : Prestige ===> P 
III : Energy ====> E ( Classes using Energy stat have spells )
IV : Alchemy ===> A ( Alchemy looks like Saving Throws management )
V : Might =====> M
VI : Resources ==> R ( Classes using Resources stat have skills )

next : HP localisation


----------



## le Redoutable

I : Intuition ===> I ( Intuition is the art of generating Encounters, using appropriate Challenge Ratings )
II : Prestige ===> P ( the perfect warriors resolves encounters with no use of weapons )
III : Energy ====> E ( Classes using Energy stat have spells )
IV : Alchemy ===> A ( Alchemy looks like Saving Throws management )
V : Might =====> M ( falling into traps with Might ( remember AD&D 1st Ed a Paladin in Hell ? )
VI : Resources ==> R ( Classes using Resources stat have skills )


----------



## le Redoutable

Intuition : 5 types of Challenge Rating
Help
Smartness
Override
Fight
Luck


Energy ; 5 types of Magic
Magic-User
Druid
Necromancer
Illusionist
Bard

Alchemy : 5 types of Defense ( from Champions 4th Ed )
Energy
Physical
Power
Mental
Flash

there are also the psionics Atttack and Defense modes

Psionic Attacks :
Psionic Blast
Mind Thrust
Id Insinuation
Ego Whip
Psychic Crush

Psionic Defenses :
Mind Blank
Intellect Fortress
Tower of Iron Will
Mental Barrier
Thought Shield


----------



## le Redoutable

Prestige ===> Psionic Defenses :
Mind Blank
Intellect Fortress
Tower of Iron Will
Mental Barrier
Thought Shield

Resources ===> Psionic Attacks :
Psionic Blast
Mind Thrust
Id Insinuation
Ego Whip
Psychic Crush


----------



## le Redoutable

about Might : is this Might and Music, or Spirit of Adventure ?


IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Alchemy Cook
IxV Intuition x Spirit Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Resources Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Alchemy Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Spirit Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Resources Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Alchemy Druid
IIIxV Energy x Spirit Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Resources Illusionist
IVxV Alchemy x Spirit Brute
IVxVI Alchemy x Resources Monk
VxVI Spirit x Resources Champion

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I
II : Prestige ===> P
III : Energy ====> E
IV : Alchemy ===> A
V : Spirit =====> S
VI : Resources ==> R


----------



## le Redoutable

no; it was just a test to help me understand that I am on the Road

IxII Intuition x Prestige Ranger
IxIII Intuition x Energy Magic-User
IxIV Intuition x Alchemy Cook
IxV Intuition x Might Paladin
IxVI Intuition x Resources Ninja
IIxIII Prestige x Energy Bard
IIxIV Prestige x Alchemy Hunter
IIxV Prestige x Might Ruler
IIxVI Prestige x Resources Merchant
IIIxIV Energy x Alchemy Druid
IIIxV Energy x Might Necromancer
IIIxVI Energy x Resources Illusionist
IVxV Alchemy x Might Brute
IVxVI Alchemy x Resources Monk
VxVI Might x Resources Champion

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I Encounter Types
II : Prestige ===> P Psionic Defenses
III : Energy ====> E Spell Casters
IV : Alchemy ===> A Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed
V : Might =====> M 
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Psionic Attacks


----------



## le Redoutable

arf! ce que je peux être crétin, quand même !

in Psionic Attacks there is the word Attack ( sans blague ? )

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I ==> Encounter Types
II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Defenses
III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed
V : Might =====> M ==> Psionic Attacks
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Skills


----------



## le Redoutable

Saving Throws versus Champion's Defenses
Paralyzation/Poison/Death Magic ===> Power Defense
Petrification/Polymorph =========> Physical Defense
Rods/Staves/Wands ============> ( by default ) Flash Defense
Breath Weapons ==============> Energy Defense
Spells =====================> Mental Defense


----------



## Weiley31

Thursday just about did not want me to pay my rent today. Almost EVERYTHING happened today to make that entire thing an endeavor today.


----------



## Ancalagon

Yaarel said:


> The basic idea seems to be, compare the D&D abilities with the aptitudes of other gaming systems. After correlating them saliently (such as rethinking Constitution as more like yogic energy), present a symmetric game design that permutes the abilities, then sketches out a character concept for each combination.



I pieced that together - but I question if that is actually good game designs.  It always ends up with some of the classes feeling kinda ... forced.   A lot of the suggestions of the OP seemed like this - like clerics being "like necromancers" or wanting to merge assassins and necromancers for some reason.


----------



## le Redoutable

ben quoi ?
I'm a Game designer, that's all


----------



## le Redoutable

aco175 said:


> Welcome to the boards.  I seem to understand what you are explaining as similar to Magic, the Gathering with the 5 colors and combining 2 of them to get a class.  A necromance can be black and red, while a druid is green and white or something.  But you are using the D&D stats for this.  Seems like it can work.



what are the colors used in Magic ?

and apparently there are 10 combos available ?

Black
Blue
Green
Red
Yellow
?

if so, perhaps
Black ===> Necromancers
Blue ===> Bards
Green ===> Druids
Red ====> Magic-Users
Yellow ==> Illusionists


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> I pieced that together - but I question if that is actually good game designs.  It always ends up with some of the classes feeling kinda ... forced.   A lot of the suggestions of the OP seemed like this - like clerics being "like necromancers" or wanting to merge assassins and necromancers for some reason.



bof! I'm a nostalgic from 1st Ed AD&D;
I've been peaufining my system for a long time, with a maximum fidelity to 1st Ed
(like Monks using Dex + Wis, Illusionists using Int + Dex etc well that was another time 
now my system is complete and I can make money with it


----------



## le Redoutable

CubicsRube said:


> These are some random ass postings.
> 
> @le Redoutable , @Marc_C was trying to help you and you were pretty insulting to him. Not a great first impression on the forum.



eh! that is not me who spoke of " pas très pur genius " and he took me for a stupid guy who doesn't even know that Gay Cop comes from The Village People ( aïe aïe aïe non pitié pas la trempette ! )


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> ben quoi ?
> I'm a Game designer, that's all



Ok...  But what are you doing?  Why are you posting this here?

edit:  this sounds a bit harsh.  I'm not implying that you shouldn't be posting.  Rather, I'm wondering as to what you are trying to achieve with these posts.


----------



## Yaarel

Ancalagon said:


> I pieced that together - but I question if that is actually good game designs.  It always ends up with some of the classes feeling kinda ... forced.   A lot of the suggestions of the OP seemed like this - like clerics being "like necromancers" or wanting to merge assassins and necromancers for some reason.



Yeah. The symmetry can help a designer notice a possibility that wasnt considered earlier. But it gets in the way when becoming forced.

Also, the symmetry depends on how useful the components of it are in the first place.

For example, D&D and many derivatives of D&D, completely rely on the six abilities. But these six merit critique, in the first place.

For example, Wisdom began as a narrative concept, "being wise", but in practice, this concept has poor mechanical application. Where use is meaning, Wisdom now means exactly, the five senses in a way that animals tend to be good at, or else willpower to resist mental attacks. Defacto, this ability is incoherent at best. Personally, I would just give Perception to Intelligence, and give willpower to Charisma. And be done. There is no reason for "wisdom" to exist as an ability. The Cleric is a spiritual leader and inspires and is inspired by other persons, thus is Charisma. The Druid understands nature, thus is Intelligence. We only need two mental scores, and there is no loss of information. Likewise, the three physical abilities lack an ability that simply does athletic stunts. It gets disruptively and implausibly dislocated, as if people who know how to jump are unable to tumble, and people who know how to climb are unable to know how to catch oneself from a fall. The current six abilities, both the three mental and the three physical, feel off. Like a rickety car engine that is making worrying noises.


----------



## Ancalagon

Yaarel said:


> Yeah. The symmetry can help a designer notice a possibility that wasnt considered earlier. But it gets in the way when becoming forced.
> 
> Also, the symmetry depends on how useful the components of it are in the first place.
> 
> For example, D&D and many derivatives of D&D, completely rely on the six abilities. But these six merit critique, in the first place.
> 
> For example, Wisdom began as a narrative concept, "being wise", but in practice, this concept has poor mechanical application. Where use is meaning, Wisdom now means exactly, the five senses in a way that animals tend to be good at, or else willpower to resist mental attacks. Defacto, this ability is incoherent at best. Personally, I would just give Perception to Intelligence, and give willpower to Charisma. And be done. There is no reason for "wisdom" to exist as an ability. The Cleric is a spiritual leader and inspires and is inspired by other persons, thus is Charisma. The Druid understands nature, thus is Intelligence. We only need two mental scores, and there is no loss of information. Likewise, the three physical abilities lack an ability that simply does athletic stunts. It gets disruptively and implausibly dislocated, as if people who know how to jump are unable to tumble, and people who know how to climb are unable to know how to catch oneself from a fall. The current six abilities, both the three mental and the three physical, feel off. Like a rickety car engine that is making worrying noises.




I completely agree on you about symmetry pointing out possibilities, but that it should also not be forced.  An elegant design doesn't mean it is fun, or evocative.

I also agree that the 6 ability scores are... curious at time, and there is this realm of athleticism there both dexterity and strength unite.  However, wisdom is _not_ the same as intelligence or charisma.  You are not the first nor the last to claim it isn't real.  I will concede however that it's never been entirely coherently used.

Interestingly, in the GLOG initiative is based on wisdom...


----------



## Yaarel

Ancalagon said:


> However, wisdom is _not_ the same as intelligence or charisma.  You are not the first nor the last to claim it isn't real.  I will concede however that it's never been entirely coherently used.



Of course, in reallife "wisdom" (expertise, sageness, etcetera) has to do with internalizing knowledge and applying it intuitively and effectively.

But this concept doesnt seem to translate well into dice rolling.

A gaming ability needs to apply to the mechanics that players actually roll during the game.

Meanwhile, the redundancy between the Wis skills and Int skills − Perception≈Investigation, Survival≈Nature, and so on − show how redundant the mechanical Wisdom ability is.

Personally, I always use "Intelligence (Investigation)" checks to determine if a character can intuitively discern knowledge. Reallife knowledge is intuitive. (Compare the Myers-Brigg temperament inventory, for "NT", "Intuitive Thinking", meaning logic, rationality, and discernment.)

But for people skills, I always use Charisma.

For me, the game becomes clearer when deleting Wisdom from the game.





Ancalagon said:


> Interestingly, in the GLOG initiative is based on wisdom...



Heh, because "Wisdom" equals sensory Perception. So of course a deer or a bat is "wiser" and gets a good initiative score to run away. The animal can hear the threat coming! So wise!


----------



## le Redoutable

euh sorry to interrupt, but what is GLOG about ?


----------



## le Redoutable

Yaarel said:


> Of course, in reallife "wisdom" (expertise, sageness, etcetera) has to do with internalizing knowledge and applying it intuitively and effectively.
> 
> But this concept doesnt seem to translate well into dice rolling.
> 
> A gaming ability needs to apply to the mechanics that players actually roll during the game.
> 
> Meanwhile, the redundancy between the Wis skills and Int skills − Perception≈Investigation, Survival≈Nature, and so on − show how redundant the mechanical Wisdom ability is.
> 
> Personally, I always use "Intelligence (Investigation)" checks to determine if a character can intuitively discern knowledge. Reallife knowledge is intuitive. (Compare the Myers-Brigg temperament inventory, for "NT", "Intuitive Thinking", meaning logic, rationality, and discernment.)
> 
> But for people skills, I always use Charisma.
> 
> For me, the game becomes clearer when deleting Wisdom from the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, because "Wisdom" equals sensory Perception. So of course a deer or a bat is "wiser" and gets a good initiative score to run away. The animal can hear the threat coming! So wise!



...
and Wis could get renamed to Empathy


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ok...  But what are you doing?  Why are you posting this here?
> 
> edit:  this sounds a bit harsh.  I'm not implying that you shouldn't be posting.  Rather, I'm wondering as to what you are trying to achieve with these posts.



ben... I just don't know how and who get contact with, for Business involvement ...


----------



## le Redoutable

Yaarel said:


> Yeah. The symmetry can help a designer notice a possibility that wasnt considered earlier. But it gets in the way when becoming forced.
> 
> Also, the symmetry depends on how useful the components of it are in the first place.
> 
> For example, D&D and many derivatives of D&D, completely rely on the six abilities. But these six merit critique, in the first place.
> 
> For example, Wisdom began as a narrative concept, "being wise", but in practice, this concept has poor mechanical application. Where use is meaning, Wisdom now means exactly, the five senses in a way that animals tend to be good at, or else willpower to resist mental attacks. Defacto, this ability is incoherent at best. Personally, I would just give Perception to Intelligence, and give willpower to Charisma. And be done. There is no reason for "wisdom" to exist as an ability. The Cleric is a spiritual leader and inspires and is inspired by other persons, thus is Charisma. The Druid understands nature, thus is Intelligence. We only need two mental scores, and there is no loss of information. Likewise, the three physical abilities lack an ability that simply does athletic stunts. It gets disruptively and implausibly dislocated, as if people who know how to jump are unable to tumble, and people who know how to climb are unable to know how to catch oneself from a fall. The current six abilities, both the three mental and the three physical, feel off. Like a rickety car engine that is making worrying noises.



symmetry ===> Homonyms ??


----------



## le Redoutable

ok so you don't like my version of Class Names


----------



## TheAlkaizer

I have rarely been this confused before. It seems to relate to older versions of D&D which I didn't play, which probably makes it even harder for me to understand. This feels like watching a stream of consciousness.


----------



## le Redoutable

ploum ploum

now I want to localyze Encounter types
Encounter types rely on Intuition
Fight
Help
Luck
Override
Smartness

the five Classes dealing with Intuition are
Ranger 
Magic-User 
Cook 
Paladin Override ( due to it's link with Might ) error! Override is used by Champions
Ninja 

so let's swap Encounter types with Skills

the five Classes dealing with Resources are
Ninja =======> Fight
Merchant ====> Smartness
Illusionist ====> Luck
Monk ======> Help
Champion ===> Override

I : Intuition ===> I ==> Skills
II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Defenses
III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed
V : Might =====> M ==> Psionic Attacks
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Encounter types


----------



## le Redoutable

ok now let's explore Alchemy :

five Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed

Saving Throws versus Champion's Defenses
Paralyzation/Poison/Death Magic ===> Power Defense
Petrification/Polymorph =========> Physical Defense
Rods/Staves/Wands ============> ( by default ) Flash Defense
Breath Weapons ==============> Energy Defense
Spells =====================> Mental Defense

now Classes using Alchemy :
Cook
Hunter
Druid
Brute
Monk ( Ah! if it worked it would have ended Monk's Define )

non, rien à voir lol

let's swap the Five Saving Throws with Skills

now we have
I : Intuition ===> I ==> Saving Throws
II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Defenses
III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Skills
V : Might =====> M ==> Psionic Attacks
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Resources


let's try with Intuition :

five Skills trees
Classes using Intuition :
Ranger
Magic-User
Cook
Paladin : Protection from Evil ( i.e. Power Defense )
Ninja

before moving on, let's try to swap Intuition Classes with the second stat used in Paladin defines

Paladin = Intuition x Might

Classes using Might are :
Paladin : Mental Defense ( like in Cavalier's 90% Mental Defense AD&D 1st Ed Unearthed Arcana )
Ruler : Flash Defense ( it is uneasy to blind, bluff or etc a Ruler )
Necromancer : Power Defense
Brute : Physical Defense ( or Damage Reduction )
Champion ( after Override we can hope for a second Define ) : Energetic Defense ( or Endurance )


----------



## le Redoutable

now we have a Define for Champions :
Champions ===> Override x Endurance

( don't forget, I am used in Blindfighting, that I link to Tracking )
( I link them two, because they are of same Level ? )


----------



## le Redoutable

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I ==> Psionic Defenses ( ?? )
II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Attacks ( ?? )
III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Skills ( ?? )
V : Might =====> M ==> Saving Throws
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Encounters


I Psionic Defenses :
Mind Blank
Intellect Fortress
Tower of Iron Will
Mental Barrier
Thought Shield

II Psionic Attacks :
Psionic Blast
Mind Thrust
Id Insinuation
Ego Whip
Psychic Crush

III Energy ; 5 types of Magic
Magic-User Red
Druid Green
Black Necromancer
Yellow Illusionist
Blue Bard

IV Alchemy : Skills

V Might : Saving Throws :
Paladin : Mental Defense ( like in Cavalier's 90% Mental Defense AD&D 1st Ed Unearthed Arcana )
Ruler : Flash Defense ( it is uneasy to blind, bluff or etc a Ruler )
Necromancer : Power Defense
Brute : Physical Defense ( or Damage Reduction )
Champion ( after Override we can hope for a second Define ) : Energetic Defense ( or Endurance )


VI : Resources : 5 types of Encounters :
Ninja =======> Fight
Merchant ====> Smartness
Illusionist ====> Luck
Monk ======> Help
Champion ===> Override


----------



## Yaarel

le Redoutable said:


> ...
> and Wis could get renamed to Empathy



Charisma is the empathy skill.

Charismatic people can read people, at least, and hopefully empathize.

Charisma is the "emotional intelligence", people skills, ability. One needs to understand people to have these kinds skills.



The Wisdom ability tradition is strictly redundant.


----------



## le Redoutable

allez,,, try some combinations ( like in what Class uses Cha xWis )
Cha ===> Prestige ( type II )
Wis ===> Alchemy ( type IV )

P x A ==> Hunter ( ?? )


----------



## le Redoutable

( a syntax error removed one I from type II, so it becomes type I )
( yes! I'm a True Believer, like Stan Lee used to say )

I Psionic Attacks : 
Psionic Blast
Mind Thrust
Id Insinuation
Ego Whip
Psychic Crush

Classes using Intuition :
Ranger
Magic-User
Cook : 
Paladin : 
Ninja : Id Insinuation ( dealing with Poisons )

euuuh I would gladly swap the two Ninja stats ( Intuition x Resources ) , but, unfortunately his wife got sick so he can't come at the concert tonight;
but, we actually learned to play a reggae version of Ring Of Fire ( Frank Zappa, The Best Band You Never Heard In Your Life )
bon.
Back in Black ! lol
Resources has already been Cleansed, so we stay under Intuition 

( Professeur Yvan !  from a Manga called Fly if I recall good )

Classes using Intuition :
Ranger :
Magic-User :
Cook : Ego Whip ( to me it says like when you eat Wonderful Food you get yourself Whipped )
Paladin : 
Ninja : Id Insinuation ( dealing with Poisons ) 

alors là...
where to place Psionic Blast, Mind Thrust and Psychic Crush ??
I dunno


----------



## le Redoutable

now Psionic Defenses

using Prestige ( la routine s'installe )
Classes using Prestige ( with a little bit of Luck )
Ranger
Ninja
Bard
Hunter ( Ah c'est les Hunters qui font du Tracking )
Ruler

Psionic Defenses :
( la présentation, dans ta thèse, ça compte dans la note finale )
Intellect Fortress
Mental Barrier
Mind Blank
Thought Shield ( Thought Shield is like ESP )

va pas plus loin;

Psionic Defenses are for Alchemy
Classes using Alchemy :
Cook : Intellect Fortress ( simply, Intellect is of type I : Intuition )
Hunter : Mind Blank ( for Stealth/Non-Detection )
Druid : easy! Mental is of type IV so Druid ===> Mental Barrier
Brute : ( by default ) Tower Of Iron Will ( like un gars borné )
Monk : ESP ( Thought Shield )

super!


----------



## le Redoutable

Energies, and Emotions
like in

Anxiousness Vegetables Green Druid
Anger Fire Red Magic-User
Fear Minerals Black Necromancer
Joy Metal Yellow ( Gold ) Illusionist
Reflexion Water Blue Bard

sorry I can't do better


----------



## le Redoutable

at this point, we have
I : Intuition ===> I ==> Psionic Attacks
II : Prestige ===> P ==> ( ?? )
III : Energy ====> E ==> Emotions
IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Psionic Defenses
V : Might =====> M ==> Saving Throws
VI : Resources ==> R ==> Encounters


----------



## le Redoutable

Emotions and Life Support

( from Champions 4th Ed )
No need to Drink ( Water )
No need to Eat ( Vegetables )
No need to Fear ( Death )
obviously confusion between Minerals and Metal
Minerals/Stones/Gemology is for Illlusionists
Metal is to spread Fear
so,
No need to Fear ( Metal, or War , or Weapons )
No need for Money ( ?? ) ( like Gems, Gold etc or perhaps Bargain )
No need for Fame ( célébrité ) ( oh I might have something to understand here )

Classes using Energy ( relabelled Life Support )
Magic-User
Bard
Druid
Necromancer
Illusionist


III : Life Support 
Magic-User : Fame
Bard : Drink
Druid : Nutrition
Necromancer : Death ( Immortality , History , finding your place in the Hierarchy )
Illusionist : Money

Challenge Rating has dropped one Level;


----------



## le Redoutable

III : Life Support
Magic-User : Fame
Bard : Drink
Druid : Nutrition
Necromancer : Love ( " When Death and Love Embrace " HIM )
Illusionist : Money

Challenge Rating has dropped one Level, that means I can slow down my work ( there's less urgence )


----------



## le Redoutable

just to end:
let's relabel Life Support to Fate

III : Fate
Magic-User : Fame
Bard : Drink
Druid : Nutrition
Necromancer : Love
Illusionist : Money

allez; à la prochaine ( va savoir ce que le destin me réserve )

et aussi

VI Resources
Smartness ===> Puzzle


----------



## le Redoutable

if you wish, you can take control of my topic 
I would be very happy if you added your knowledge to my system;
( furthermore it should work as a shortcut to completion , and it would become collegial art instead of 1-people Hegemony lol )


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> ben... I just don't know how and who get contact with, for Business involvement ...



Ok

This is a great example of the communication difficulties you are having, and may not realize you are having.

I _think_ what you wanted to say is "I am looking to get into contact with people who can help me make this project into published material".   But that's now what you actually said!   So for maximum clarity in our conversation, I will switch to French.

Donc moi ce que je voulais accomplir, c’était de mieux comprendre qu’est-ce que c’était ton objectif avec l’écriture de tes « postes ».

Je pense que tu dois être plus direct. Ton approche présentement, c’est comme si tu avait été au bistrot local et commencé à dessiner des plans de maison sur le mur. Mais ton bus c’est de trouver un charpentier pour bâtir ta maison. Mais tu ne nous le dit pas! Au lieu, tu fait des plans fantastiques et pas très facile a comprendre pour ta maison de rêve, dans l’espoir que quelqu’un va comprendre que tu veux de l’aide pour accomplir ton projet. Malheureusement, les gens sont tellement confus par tes plans de maison pour comprendre ce que tu veux…


----------



## the Jester

I won't pretend to understand exactly what you're doing here, le Redoutable, but I figured you should know that your Magic: the Gathering guesses are a little off.

First off, the colors in Magic, and a bit of the things they correspond to:

Black- evil, death, undead, ruin, negation. Swamp.
Blue- illusion, countermagic, the mind, air, water. Island.
Green- nature, life, growth, land. Forest.
Red- fire, earth, chaos, violence. Mountain.
White- order, community, protection, peace. Plains.

They just released a MtG set based on the Forgotten Realms, which includes "Class" enchantments. Based on these:

Black-warlock
Blue- wizard
Green- druid, ranger
Red- no class is single colored Red, but both sorcerer and fighter are multicolored including Red.
White- cleric


----------



## le Redoutable

the Jester said:


> I won't pretend to understand exactly what you're doing here, le Redoutable, but I figured you should know that your Magic: the Gathering guesses are a little off.
> 
> First off, the colors in Magic, and a bit of the things they correspond to:
> 
> Black- evil, death, undead, ruin, negation. Swamp.
> Blue- illusion, countermagic, the mind, air, water. Island.
> Green- nature, life, growth, land. Forest.
> Red- fire, earth, chaos, violence. Mountain.
> White- order, community, protection, peace. Plains.
> 
> They just released a MtG set based on the Forgotten Realms, which includes "Class" enchantments. Based on these:
> 
> Black-warlock
> Blue- wizard
> Green- druid, ranger
> Red- no class is single colored Red, but both sorcerer and fighter are multicolored including Red.
> White- cleric



thank you for the data


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ok
> 
> This is a great example of the communication difficulties you are having, and may not realize you are having.
> 
> I _think_ what you wanted to say is "I am looking to get into contact with people who can help me make this project into published material".   But that's now what you actually said!   So for maximum clarity in our conversation, I will switch to French.
> 
> Donc moi ce que je voulais accomplir, c’était de mieux comprendre qu’est-ce que c’était ton objectif avec l’écriture de tes « postes ».
> 
> Je pense que tu dois être plus direct. Ton approche présentement, c’est comme si tu avait été au bistrot local et commencé à dessiner des plans de maison sur le mur. Mais ton bus c’est de trouver un charpentier pour bâtir ta maison. Mais tu ne nous le dit pas! Au lieu, tu fait des plans fantastiques et pas très facile a comprendre pour ta maison de rêve, dans l’espoir que quelqu’un va comprendre que tu veux de l’aide pour accomplir ton projet. Malheureusement, les gens sont tellement confus par tes plans de maison pour comprendre ce que tu veux…



eh! c'est de la pure poésie !
quoi? englishmen are all poets ?
I was wondering if they were some of a Guild of Spies, speaking with hidden intent ( or pire dsl )
===> Shakespeare's Theatre!
that's what we lack in France:
for example the concept of Hosts, or impersonate ( which is translated even in AD&D 2E Skills & Powers to Imposture , and that I name Impersonalisation ) makes me think that Frenchies ( oh merde! I speak politics ! sorry )


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> eh! c'est de la pure poésie !
> quoi? englishmen are all poets ?
> I was wondering if they were some of a Guild of Spies, speaking with hidden intent ( or pire dsl )
> ===> Shakespeare's Theatre!
> that's what we lack in France:
> for example the concept of Hosts, or impersonate ( which is translated even in AD&D 2E Skills & Powers to Imposture , and that I name Impersonalisation ) makes me think that Frenchies ( oh merde! I speak politics ! sorry )



aye, appelle moi pas une tête carrée!  Acadien!  Ce faire appeler un godmamn un Vendredi matin....

Anyway, if  you do want to publish, the easiest way is this:









						Getting Started on Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Thank you for your interest in Dungeon Masters Guild. DMsGuild is a program that allows you to create content (adventures and locations; monsters; character classes, archetypes, and backgrounds; et...




					support.dmsguild.com
				




But this may not work for you since you seem to want a new system entirely.  Kickstarter _may_ work?   

A content creator I follow had a reasonably successful kickstarter and wrote this advice/report on his experience:









						OSR: How To Do Reasonably Well on Kickstarter
					

This is a companion post to How To Become A Hundredaire On DriveThruRPG  and Sharpening the Axe - How I Plan and Write RPG Books .   Note: P...




					coinsandscrolls.blogspot.com


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ok
> 
> This is a great example of the communication difficulties you are having, and may not realize you are having.
> 
> I _think_ what you wanted to say is "I am looking to get into contact with people who can help me make this project into published material".   But that's now what you actually said!   So for maximum clarity in our conversation, I will switch to French.
> 
> Donc moi ce que je voulais accomplir, c’était de mieux comprendre qu’est-ce que c’était ton objectif avec l’écriture de tes « postes ».
> 
> Je pense que tu dois être plus direct. Ton approche présentement, c’est comme si tu avait été au bistrot local et commencé à dessiner des plans de maison sur le mur. Mais ton bus c’est de trouver un charpentier pour bâtir ta maison. Mais tu ne nous le dit pas! Au lieu, tu fait des plans fantastiques et pas très facile a comprendre pour ta maison de rêve, dans l’espoir que quelqu’un va comprendre que tu veux de l’aide pour accomplir ton projet. Malheureusement, les gens sont tellement confus par tes plans de maison pour comprendre ce que tu veux…



lol on se croirait dans Rush Hour où Jackie Chan explique à Chris Tucker que, il ne comprend rien au Chinois 
ouais, désolé si je fais pleuvoir , mais ma trajectoire ne m'a fait rencontrer que des connards ( à part un politicien que j'ai vu dans une émission tard le soir animée par Florence Belkacem )
donc, je mesure mes mots pour ne pas provoquer la colère de mes "potes" , mais vous, vous considérez que c'est une faiblesse:
il faut savoir s'affirmer dans la vie !
mon problème c'est que je suis une terreur en mode Combat, et donc j'esquive les conflits pour ne pas dévisser des têtes et me retrouver en prison pour une histoire de salade dans les dents;


----------



## le Redoutable

... and my Style is Kung Fu, the Tao of Kwaï Tchang Caine

( if you were frenchies you would say he's crazy )
I do believe that I was actually David Carradine during the Three Seasons of Kung Fu
voilà.

and, since 1994 I run a Rêve De Dragons session
I saw during the session a fellow who fell unconscious after choosing a sector in a map
I did it too, and believe I am still unconscious in my homeworld
( isn't it what some of you said using terms of Planescape ? )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> Ok
> 
> This is a great example of the communication difficulties you are having, and may not realize you are having.
> 
> I _think_ what you wanted to say is "I am looking to get into contact with people who can help me make this project into published material".   But that's now what you actually said!   So for maximum clarity in our conversation, I will switch to French.
> 
> Donc moi ce que je voulais accomplir, c’était de mieux comprendre qu’est-ce que c’était ton objectif avec l’écriture de tes « postes ».
> 
> Je pense que tu dois être plus direct. Ton approche présentement, c’est comme si tu avait été au bistrot local et commencé à dessiner des plans de maison sur le mur. Mais ton bus c’est de trouver un charpentier pour bâtir ta maison. Mais tu ne nous le dit pas! Au lieu, tu fait des plans fantastiques et pas très facile a comprendre pour ta maison de rêve, dans l’espoir que quelqu’un va comprendre que tu veux de l’aide pour accomplir ton projet. Malheureusement, les gens sont tellement confus par tes plans de maison pour comprendre ce que tu veux…



thanks for the medication.
I feel better now


----------



## Charlaquin

TheAlkaizer said:


> I have rarely been this confused before. It seems to relate to older versions of D&D which I didn't play, which probably makes it even harder for me to understand. This feels like watching a stream of consciousness.



I believe it very much is a stream of consciousness, written in a language the person doing the streaming isn’t very fluent in.


----------



## le Redoutable

non non I have my spell ended;
so I'm no longer a Réponse à Tout
...
( " lead a normal life " Peter Gabriel )


----------



## TheAlkaizer

le Redoutable said:


> lol on se croirait dans Rush Hour où Jackie Chan explique à Chris Tucker que, il ne comprend rien au Chinois
> ouais, désolé si je fais pleuvoir , mais ma trajectoire ne m'a fait rencontrer que des connards ( à part un politicien que j'ai vu dans une émission tard le soir animée par Florence Belkacem )
> donc, je mesure mes mots pour ne pas provoquer la colère de mes "potes" , mais vous, vous considérez que c'est une faiblesse:
> il faut savoir s'affirmer dans la vie !
> mon problème c'est que je suis une terreur en mode Combat, et donc j'esquive les conflits pour ne pas dévisser des têtes et me retrouver en prison pour une histoire de salade dans les dents;



Je vais passer au français, il s'agit de ma langue maternelle après tout.

Je ne pense pas que tu va provoquer la colère que qui que ce soit en déblatérant sur tes idées comme tu le fais. Le seul problème, c'est que l'intérêt de publier sur un forum comme celui-ci est d'entrer en contact et d'échanger avec d'autres créateurs/joueurs. Ce forum-ci est particulièrement intéressant et mène à beaucoup de discussions matures.

Et en toute honnêteté, nous sommes plusieurs à avoir de la misère à te rejoindre. Comme @Ancalagon l'a si bien dit, tu poste miettes après miettes de tes idées. On dirait un fil de pensée, quelqu'un qui note des idées dans un café. Mais il y a très peu d'explications quant à qu'est ce que tu fais, pourquoi tu le fais et quelle genre de discussions tu veux provoquer autour de tes idées. Tu veux de la critique, des suggestions, de l'aide pour publier du matériel?

Être designer de jeu est aussi être communicateur, il faut pouvoir bien communiquer ses idées!


----------



## le Redoutable

ouais ouais j'ai utilisé plein de shortcuts
apparemment je travaille pour une personne qui n'a pas encore jeté un oeil sur mes productions;

quand ce sera fait, ma destinée sera changée ( genre Richesse et Célébrité, l'Amour je l'ai déjà )


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> donc, je mesure mes mots



C’est bien mesurer ses mots…

Mais je crain que c’est plus sérieux que ça. On mesure ses propos pour ne pas fâcher les autres. Mais le problème n’est pas un language trop délicats. Le problème c’est que on ne communique pas!

Par exemple. Tu dit, (je pense!) que tu veux publier.

Je dit « est-ce que c’est ça ton objectif? Voici quelque conseils sur comment publier»

Et ta réponse… rien. Aucun rapport avec mon message. Est-ce que c’est ça que tu voulais? Est-ce que mes conseils te sont utile? Je n’ai aucune idée.

La communication come game designer, c’est _essentielle_. Mais présentement, je ne suis pas sur que on communique.

P.S.  je ne suis pas facher de me fair traiter d'englishmen, c'etait une "collere en joke"


----------



## Ancalagon

TheAlkaizer said:


> On dirait un fil de pensée, quelqu'un qui note des idées dans un café. Mais il y a très peu d'explications quant à qu'est ce que tu fais, pourquoi tu le fais et quelle genre de discussions tu veux provoquer autour de tes idées. T



En effet!

Normalement, quand quelqu’un travaille dans un café, prend des notes etc., c’est une activité relativement privée. Mais dans ce cas-si, l’auteur écrit sur les murs. Bon, c’est un café spécial et c’est permit! Nous aussi on écrit sur les murs!

Mais quand on écrit sur le mur en avant des autres, on ne peut plus écrire comme si on mettait des notes dans son calepin en privé.  Le format doit changer.

Donc le reste de nous on demande « vous faites quoi au justes? » Et je doit admettre que les réponses n’aident pas beaucoup…


----------



## Umbran

Ancalagon said:


> En effet!




I am... incredibly surprised at how much of this I understand, given that I haven't touched French since high school...


----------



## Charlaquin

Have our resident French speakers been able to make any more sense of all this?


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> aye, appelle moi pas une tête carrée!  Acadien!  Ce faire appeler un godmamn un Vendredi matin....
> 
> Anyway, if  you do want to publish, the easiest way is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Started on Dungeon Masters Guild
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Dungeon Masters Guild. DMsGuild is a program that allows you to create content (adventures and locations; monsters; character classes, archetypes, and backgrounds; et...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.dmsguild.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this may not work for you since you seem to want a new system entirely.  Kickstarter _may_ work?
> 
> A content creator I follow had a reasonably successful kickstarter and wrote this advice/report on his experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSR: How To Do Reasonably Well on Kickstarter
> 
> 
> This is a companion post to How To Become A Hundredaire On DriveThruRPG  and Sharpening the Axe - How I Plan and Write RPG Books .   Note: P...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coinsandscrolls.blogspot.com



sorry but there's too much high level english for me to understand;
ça me décourage, il faudrait des mois pour que j'en vienne à considérer la possibilité de construire un Blog ou équivalent;
en fait je voudrais juste recevoir des droits d'auteur pour mon systême, mais rassure-toi, j'ai tout le temps pour accéder aux hautes classes sociales


----------



## Flamestrike

Charlaquin said:


> Have our resident French speakers been able to make any more sense of all this?



Even the French speakers cant make sense of this.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Charlaquin said:


> Have our resident French speakers been able to make any more sense of all this?



Nope.

In short, he's trying to create a system to make money, but dont know who to contact and how to publish stuff, so he's throwing some stuff here in the hope to gather interest and visibility.


----------



## Charlaquin

Flamestrike said:


> Even the French speakers cant make sense of this.



Not too surprised. I got the impression the communication style was causing more confusion than the language barrier.


vincegetorix said:


> Nope.
> 
> In short, he's trying to create a system to make money, but dont know who to contact and how to publish stuff, so he's throwing some stuff here in the hope to gather interest and visibility.



I gathered that as well. Probably isn’t helping that he hasn’t communicated anything about this system at all other than a bunch of seemingly random nouns and adjectives… since 2012…


----------



## Marc Radle

Still think this is some sort of really bizarre practical joke … or maybe really odd performance art …


----------



## CubicsRube

Charlaquin said:


> I believe it very much is a stream of consciousness, written in a language the person doing the streaming isn’t very fluent in.



It's not really just the language. He's pretty non sensical in French also.


----------



## Charlaquin

CubicsRube said:


> It's not really just the language. He's pretty non sensical in French also.



I definitely didn’t think it was just the language. That just exacerbates the underlying issue.


----------



## Turgenev

Wow, this thread is giving me TSR0/C++ flashbacks from my Usenet days.


----------



## Ancalagon

I have tried to give the OP some publishing advice (... very limited, because it's not my forte, but I had a few good links).   However, the English in said blog is too complicated for the OP to understand.


----------



## Ancalagon

le Redoutable said:


> sorry but there's too much high level english for me to understand;
> ça me décourage, il faudrait des mois pour que j'en vienne à considérer la possibilité de construire un Blog ou équivalent;
> en fait je voudrais juste recevoir des droits d'auteur pour mon systême, mais rassure-toi, j'ai tout le temps pour accéder aux hautes classes sociales



J'ai aucune idee de quoi tu parle avec des classes sociales...

Mais bon.  Ecoute.  Si ta maitrise de l'anglais est si faible, il faut aller sur des sites de jeux RPG français!  Le nombre de francophone ici est minime.  

Pour avoir des droits d'auteur, il faut des lecteurs qui ont acheté votre livre.  Mais ce n'est pas ici que on va trouver un nombre qui vaut la peine...


----------



## J.Quondam

Turgenev said:


> Wow, this thread is giving me TSR0/C++ flashbacks from my Usenet days.



Heh! I was just thinking how it  reminds of some of the luminaries of the sci.physics usenet group.


----------



## Flamestrike

Charlaquin said:


> I definitely didn’t think it was just the language. That just exacerbates the *underlying issue.*




Yeah.


----------



## le Redoutable

vincegetorix said:


> Nope.
> 
> In short, he's trying to create a system to make money, but dont know who to contact and how to publish stuff, so he's throwing some stuff here in the hope to gather interest and visibility.



tu l'a ( ma psychologie )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> J'ai aucune idee de quoi tu parle avec des classes sociales...
> 
> Mais bon.  Ecoute.  Si ta maitrise de l'anglais est si faible, il faut aller sur des sites de jeux RPG français!  Le nombre de francophone ici est minime.
> 
> Pour avoir des droits d'auteur, il faut des lecteurs qui ont acheté votre livre.  Mais ce n'est pas ici que on va trouver un nombre qui vaut la peine...



les Classes Sociales ?
( in the old days )
there were 9 Social Classes
Upper Upper Class
Upper Middle Class
Upper Lower Class
Middle Upper Class
Middle Middle Class
Middle Lower Class
Lower Upper Class
Lower Middle Class
Lower Lower Class

( d'où ça sort ??
j'm'en rappelle plus dsl )


----------



## le Redoutable

Charlaquin said:


> Not too surprised. I got the impression the communication style was causing more confusion than the language barrier.
> 
> I gathered that as well. Probably isn’t helping that he hasn’t communicated anything about this system at all other than a bunch of seemingly random nouns and adjectives… since 2012…



oh si!!
j'ai publié beaucoup sur usenet,  dans rec.games.frp.dnd

( bête à rêver, des banalités je ne pense pas à déployer 
Such a Shame  ( Talk Talk ) ?
nan, C'est un Scandale !! ( comme avait scandé un politicien français )


----------



## Charlaquin

le Redoutable said:


> oh si!!
> j'ai publié beaucoup sur usenet,  dans rec.games.frp.dnd
> 
> ( bête à rêver, des banalités je ne pense pas à déployer
> Such a Shame  ( Talk Talk ) ?
> nan, C'est un Scandale !! ( comme avait scandé un politicien français )



Sorry, I don’t speak French 

EDIT: Actually, Google Translate was helpful for once.

I didn’t mean to say you haven’t posted anything since 2012, but instead that what you are posting now and what I remember you posting then are basically the same: lists of words with almost no context. I still don’t understand anything about the actual rules of the system you’re trying to drive interest in.


----------



## le Redoutable

grrr! du coup je crache une banalité!
( et puis non, j'ai reçu ( l'Amour en Héritage Nana Mouskouri ) une vignette " Can't Stop "
forcément, j'ai traversé une Autoroute !
du coup j'ai dù griller des feux rouges ;o


----------



## le Redoutable

Charlaquin said:


> Sorry, I don’t speak French
> 
> EDIT: Actually, Google Translate was helpful for once.
> 
> I didn’t mean to say you haven’t posted anything since 2012, but instead that what you are posting now and what I remember you posting then are basically the same: lists of words with almost no context. I still don’t understand anything about the actual rules of the system you’re trying to drive interest in.



on va imaginer que j'enseigne le Tracking 
mais mais mais, méfiez-vous, c'est un truand ( Jacques Dutronc )


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> on va imaginer que j'enseigne le Tracking
> mais mais mais, méfiez-vous, c'est un truand ( Jacques Dutronc )



Jeannie : Tu vois Uglyvan, tu viens encore de griller un feu rouge!
Yvan : mais je m'en rends pas compte !


----------



## Charlaquin

Alright, that time Google translate was no help


----------



## le Redoutable

j'grille un feu rouge,
police patrouille,
je serre les fesses,
y'a rien qui presse.

( " Chacun fait ce qui lui plait " Chagrin d'Amour  a french music group )


----------



## le Redoutable

Ehhh! peut-être...
nan, laisse le temps au temps


----------



## le Redoutable

pourtant...
nan, y a rien qui presse
( combien de fois dois-je répéter ce sortilège ? )


----------



## le Redoutable

the Jester said:


> I won't pretend to understand exactly what you're doing here, le Redoutable, but I figured you should know that your Magic: the Gathering guesses are a little off.
> 
> First off, the colors in Magic, and a bit of the things they correspond to:
> 
> Black- evil, death, undead, ruin, negation. Swamp.
> Blue- illusion, countermagic, the mind, air, water. Island.
> Green- nature, life, growth, land. Forest.
> Red- fire, earth, chaos, violence. Mountain.
> White- order, community, protection, peace. Plains.
> 
> They just released a MtG set based on the Forgotten Realms, which includes "Class" enchantments. Based on these:
> 
> Black-warlock
> Blue- wizard
> Green- druid, ranger
> Red- no class is single colored Red, but both sorcerer and fighter are multicolored including Red.
> White- cleric



euuh vous êtes un peu en avance avec le Système de Magic
selon moi, ce système sera utilisé dans D&D 7E, en combinant les Sept Power Sources de D&D 4E
( MADEPPS
Martial
Arcana
Divine
Elemental
Primal
Psionics
Shadow )

avec cette histoire de combination de cinq "trucs" qui produisent 10 Spell Lists,
même si on pourrait imaginer qu'il vous manque un "truc"  ...
à dans longtemps mes amis


----------



## le Redoutable

( from TSR Marvel Super Heroes FASERIP )
there are 5 types of Martial Arts:

Fighting Skills : These Talents are primarily used in close combat, and used without weapons. Bonuses from these Talents are cumulative and may be combined with those from other Talents.


Martial Art A :
this form of martial arts concentrates on using an opponent's strenght against him, and is typical of oriental - American forms such as Judo and Karate. The practitioner of this type of martrial arts can stun or slam an opponent regardless of their comparative Strengths and Endurances.

Martial Art B :
This form of martial arts is keyed on offense and inflicting damage in short, quick bursts, and includes such disciplines such as boxing. The practitioner of this form of martial arts gains a bonus to Fighting Ability when engages in unarmed combat.

Martial Art C :
This form of martial arts concentrates on holds and escapes. The practitioner of this form gains a bonus  to his Strength for Glappling attacks ( including damage ) , a bonus to Strength for Escaping and a bonus to Agility for purposes of Dodging.

Martial Art D :
This meditative form of martial arts searches out the weak spots of the opponent's defenses and strikes against them. The practitioner of this form of attack may ignore the effects of Body Armor ( though not force fields ) for determining Stun and Slam results. The attack by the character with this Talent does not have to inflict damage to force a check for possible Stun and Slam. The disadvantage is that the target of this attack must be studied for two rounds before the effects may be brought into play. The character with this Talent does not have to attack the character, only watch him in battle for two rounds previous to attacking.

Martial Art E :
This form of martial arts encourages quick striking to catch the opponent off-guard. Heroes with this form of Martial Arts are at a +1 to initiative rolls in unarmed combat.

Wrestling :
The HEro with this Talent ( bizarre, je fais souvent une faute de frappe sur le e MAjuscule ) is proficient in applying holds. It includes familiar types of wrestling, as well as the sumo forms of the art. The hero with this Talent gains a bonus when making Grappling attacks , buit gains no benefit in damage. ( a HEro ( joke! ) with Martial Arts B and this Talent gains a bonus to hit in a Grappling attack , and a bionus for damage )


----------



## le Redoutable

the Jester said:


> I won't pretend to understand exactly what you're doing here, le Redoutable, but I figured you should know that your Magic: the Gathering guesses are a little off.
> 
> First off, the colors in Magic, and a bit of the things they correspond to:
> 
> Black- evil, death, undead, ruin, negation. Swamp.
> Blue- illusion, countermagic, the mind, air, water. Island.
> Green- nature, life, growth, land. Forest.
> Red- fire, earth, chaos, violence. Mountain.
> White- order, community, protection, peace. Plains.
> 
> They just released a MtG set based on the Forgotten Realms, which includes "Class" enchantments. Based on these:
> 
> Black-warlock
> Blue- wizard
> Green- druid, ranger
> Red- no class is single colored Red, but both sorcerer and fighter are multicolored including Red.
> White- cleric



Ahhh! ou alors MAgic L'Assemblée c'est mon systême TEMPS

alors là, ça remonte à loin 

le systême TEMPS, c'est

Technics
Empathy
Music
Physics
Stamina

ensuite,
chaque stat,path etc càd T,E,M,P,S
existe en mode Majeur et en mode mineur

tu mélange
T+e
T+m
T+p
T+s

E+t
E+m
E+p
E+s

M+t
M+e
M+p
M+s

P+t
P+e
P+m
P+s

S+t
S+e
S+m
S+p

après, on prend un Majeur de chaque T,E,M,P,S
avec comme contrainte que on ne peut pas choisir Te avec un autre T d'accord,
mais si tu choisis une Classe ( parce que combiner un Majeur + un mineur produit une Classe )
genre Te , Em, Mt, * tu ne peux pas choisir Pm ( parce que m a déjà été utilisé )

bon; je vais aller chercher dans mes archives le contenu des 20 Classes


----------



## le Redoutable

tiens, voilà qqchose ( complètement poussiéreux )

qui utilise
War
Politics
Faith
Trade
Magic

Wp      Paladin     diplomacy
Wf      Archer        combat reflexes
Wt     Fighter       athletics
Wm      Assassin     insight
Fw      Healer        dungeoneering
Ft      Druid        cleansiness
Fm      Monk         speed factor
Fp       Priest        religion
Tf         Farmer        nature lore
Tp       Thief            thievery
Tw       Merchant      bluff
Tm        Craftsman     endurance
Mt        Magician         arcana lore
Mf      Necromancer     reach
Mw       Elementalist    fitness
Mp      Demonologist       intimidate
Pt        Bard            history
Pf      Sage            streetwise
Pm        Spy             initiative
Pw      Ruler           magnetism


----------



## le Redoutable

dans ce système , si on combine Te + Et + Mp + Pm , il n'y a plus de place pour utiliser le S et le s


----------



## le Redoutable

si je me souviens bien, chaque Classe peut monter jusqu'au niveau 10,
par exemple Ts donne 1 rank par niveau au domaine T, 6 Ranks au niveau 10, plus 3 Knowledge Ranks au niveau 10 + 1 Bonus Rank au niveau 10

Niveau  Majeur mineur knowledge bonus
1 -------- 1 ----- 1 -------- 0 ----- 0
2  ------- 2 ----- 2 -------- 0 ----- 0
3 -------- 3 ----- 2 -------- 1 ----- 0
4 -------- 4 ----- 3 -------- 1 ----- 0
5 -------- 5 ----- 4 -------- 1 ----- 0
6 -------- 6 ----- 4 -------- 2 ----- 0
7 -------- 7 ----- 5 -------- 2 ----- 0
8 -------- 8 ----- 6 -------- 2 ----- 0
9 -------- 9 ----- 6 -------- 3 ----- 0
10 ------ 10 ---- 6 -------- 3 ------ 1

les Ranks Majeur et mineur sont fixés par les règles , alors que tu peux choisir à quelle voie donner les knowledge Ranks ainsi que l'éventuel bonus Rank


----------



## le Redoutable

ah! ça y est je me rappelle:
ça s'appelait " This was the possible Future of ADOM "( c'est encore trouvable sur internet en insérant uglyvan )

tiens! ben ja vais copier le contenu ( parce que je suis pas foutu de placer un lien Internet lol )

Technics
Empathy
Music
Physics
Steam

You've got to choose up to 5 classes from the standard 20 ADOM Classes,
each ranking from Level 0 (not yet a practicer) to Level 10, so that
your Global Level may climb to famous Lvl 50.


Each class is given one Major (10) Domain and one minor ( 6) Domain;
these are fixed by the rules and depend on class type (there are 5
domains, T E M P and S), but Player is free to choose between the 3
other domains (i.e. neither M nor m ) a knowledge (3) domain (at class
level 3) and one level will be given upon achieving class level 10 in a
domain between the last two as a bonus domain... well take a look
beneath


Class Lvl 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Major 10 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +10
minor 6 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6
knowl 3 +1 +2 +3
bonus 1 +1


Furthermore, when a given Domain has but one level in it you are
considered D?butant; at M 10, m 8, k 9, and b 10, you climb one Rank
in your expertise : the five Ranks are D?butant, Amateur,
Professionnel, Expert/Champion, and Ma?tre.


Each Domain may be chosen once as M (10), once as m (6),
once as k (3) and once as b (1) ,so to climb to 20th Level in, say
Steam, you must be

10th Level in a class using intensively energy
8th Level in a class where endurance is a factor
9th Level in a 3rd class in which Steam is chosen as k at 3rd Level
10th Level in a 4th class in which Steam is chosen as b at 10th
level
...Global Level 37
but you may be 19th Steam level at GL 27
and you could be 16th S at but GL 18..
one thing to remember here is levels 17-20 in a domain should give lots
of abilities...
well we will see later if this is the case, but for the moment let us
examine the 20 classes and see how we can regroup them :


euh, well what are these domains anyway ?


--Technics gives you lots of skills and skill levels
--Empathy helps you understand the working of many things in the
world, including creatures, elements, status, and classes.
--Music is the key to enthousiasm, that is to say moral; with a high
moral you can supercede your skill levels, and you can spend moral to
achieve great deeds.
--Physics lets you understand the magics of reality, giving you
access to spells (each class should have a spell list with unique
spells attached to it);each spell is bound to a domain.
--Steam is your personal endurance reserve; with high stamina you can
launch more spells, or sustain more non-critical blows.


With each domain is associated a primary ability (or stat):
with Technics comes Dexterity
with Empathy is Charisma
with Music lies Intelligence
with Physics there is Wisdom
with Steam is a mix of strength and constitution called Health


Each ability begins in the range of -5 to +3 and can be raised up to
Max(3,min(9,(Stat Domain)/2)) by spending AP (ability points) that you
get with each Global Level (your GL gives you the number of AP that you
get this level, i.e. if you began to play at 50th GL you should spend
1275 AP in abilities).


Euh, in fact stats start at 0 and you can obtain bonus AP at the rate
of 1 per negative point in a stat (but you will have to raise your
stats at a later time by losing those bonus AP)


There are also secondary abilities, such as
--Flesh and Bones (FB), beginning at 10 points and you can purchase
up to 40 levels (each level gives you +1hp oops FB).
--Chaining Mastery (CM),beginning at level 0 that you can raise up to
level 20.
--Latency Time (LT): 20-CM; between two actions you lose min(d20,LT)
segments due to your lack of control of the flow of the universe-oh
oh, where did i read about that ??


Ability levels (along with Moral level) use the same table as AP from
GL i.e. if you wish to have a Health of +9 you will have spent a total
of 45 AP, and one super-heroic good character with 1000 points of moral
is entitled to level 44 (the Maximum without magic) in every known
skill or power, although he drops to level 43 after losing 15 moral -
( moral cost is 5 times (sigma rank increase) with 1 rank is 5 skill
levels, and one action is resolved by rolling 1d20 + skill levels +
magic( up to +6), then by dividing the total by 5 ( rounded down) and
comparing the score with the rank required; i.e. if you total a 13 then
you score a 2, and if you needed rank 5 and you have 5*(1+2+3) moral
and it's worth it then you can succeed in your action. Grand Maximum is
theorically 70 i.e. rank 14 but the toughest (level 10) spells to
launch require a 60 ( and a spending of 55 Steam ahem).)
-
With 1275 AP you can purchase 40 levels of FB worth 820 AP
20 levels of CM worth 210 AP
and 5 times 9 levels of stats worth 225 AP
So there is room for a FB increaser, 4 times from *2 to *5, each time
worth 5 AP, but to get one you must raise one class to 10th level ( so
after reaching GL 40 you may reach 250 FB).


A skill or power (s o p) requires 1 point to climb a level, but you are
somewhat limited by the domain it refers to, see below


Domain Level 1-4 5-9 10-13 14-16 17,18 19 20
s o p Level is DL+3 DL+4 DL+5 DL+6 DL+7 27 29


To a s o p Level you gain exceptional bonus based on Domain Lvl


DL 1-4 5-9 10-13 14-16 17,18 19 20
bonus +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6


Finally you get a bonus ( or malus) based on your stat score


So, to obtain a natural +44 to a s o p you need to be 20th DL plus
having spent 29 points in the s o p plus having a +9 stat.


One thing to keep in mind here is that although at low level you can be
a dreadful fighter but a poor wizard, at high levels you are both
devastating and unbeatable...


Near the end of the game, each domain will eventually have four classes
attached to it, one Major, the second minor, the third being knowledge,
and the fourth a bonus.
Actually, each Class gives some points per level to the Domain
so that one can purchase skill levels etc :
--a Major Class gives 10 points per level
--a minor Class is worth 6 per level
--a knowledge Class but 3 per level
--a bonus Class 1 per level


As each class may attain 10th level, a given Domain can grow to
100+60+30+10 or 200 points. The stat associated with the Domain gives
an additional stat( magic included) times Domain Level increment - max
is ( +9( +6))*20) that is 300 more points.
So max points should be around 500; alignment modifies this total as
explained below...


Player's Alignment is based on AD&D i.e. nine possibilities, see
below:
<-Lawful: Empathy is doubled, Steam is halved
->Chaotic: Steam is doubled, Empathy is halved
/\Good: Music is doubled, Technics is halved
\/Bad: Technics is doubled, Music is halved





> <Neutral: Physics is doubled





a True Neutral Player may get up to 1000 points in physics, and 500
points in every other Domain; every other Player will have a limitation
in at least one Domain which will lower it to 250 points at best;
for example, Players GL 50 with +6 enhancement in each stat will look
like this:

Al LG NG LN CN
T 250 250 500 500
E 1000 500 1000 250
M 1000 1000 500 500
P 500 1000 1000 1000
S 250 500 250 1000


As is revealed, an extreme Alignment gives two weaknesses, while
a partly Neutral is very skilled in magics.


Let us now examine the 20 Classes :


(capitalized is the Major Domain, whereas the minor
domain is in minuscule)

(remember, T or t stand for Technics, E or e is Empathy,
M or m is Music, P or p is Physics, and S or s is Steam)



Tm Archer
Tp Assassin
Ms Barbarian
Ep Bard
Me Beastfighter
Mp Druid
Ps Elementalist
Sp Farmer
Ts Fighter
Te Healer
Se Merchant
Pt Mindcrafter
Es Monk
Pe Necromancer
Em Paladin
Et Priest
Mt Ranger
Sm Thief
St Weaponsmith
Pm Wizard


Say your first Class is Farmer, then you pick Elementalist, followed by
Beastfighter, and Paladin, i tell you there's no fifth Class for you to
take and you're limited to GL 40 with no great skill in Technics, i.e.
no M nor m in T.


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> then, to add some flavours to the game,
> you can rule that there are costs to buy the Stats Ranks;
> Stat Rank --- cost
> 1 ----------------- 1
> 2 ----------------- 4
> 3 ----------------- 9
> 4 ----------------- 16
> 5 ----------------- 25
> 6 ----------------- 36
> 7 ----------------- 49
> 8 ----------------- 64
> 
> now, you reach Holyness when you climb to one Class at level 30 ( that is to say, bearing two Stats at Rank 8 )
> Saints stop progressing and they become npcs, at the service of God
> 
> so, the range between the shortest way to holyness and the longuest way is:
> 
> shortest : 222288 ( cost 4+4+4+4+64+64 => 144 )
> 133388 ( cost 1+9+9+9+64+64 => 156 )
> 
> longuest : 777788 ( cost 49+49+49+49+64+64 => 324 )
> 
> minimum starting level : 222222 ( cost 4+4+4+4+4+4 => 24 )
> or 133333 ( cost 1+9+9+9+9+9 => 46 )
> 
> Global Level ---- Stats Development points to get spent
> 1 ---------------------- 1
> 2 ---------------------- 4
> 3 ---------------------- 9
> 4 ---------------------- 16
> 5 ---------------------- 25
> 6 ---------------------- 36
> 7 ---------------------- 49
> 8 ---------------------- 64
> 9 ---------------------- 81
> 10 -------------------- 100
> 11 -------------------- 121
> 12 -------------------- 144
> 13 -------------------- 169
> 14 -------------------- 196
> 15 -------------------- 225
> 16 -------------------- 256
> 17 -------------------- 289
> 18 -------------------- 324



because shortest way to holyness is 144 and 144 refers to GL 12, then Saint"s Level 1 is GL 12
because longuest way to holyness is 324 and 324 refers to GL 18, then Saint's Level 7 is GL 18

Seven Heaven

7 ---- 324
6 ---- 289
5 ---- 256
4 ---- 225
3 ---- 196
2 ---- 169
1 ---- 144

0 ---- 121 ( Saints and Sinners )

strange, I thought Nine Hells would follow

-1 --- 100
-2 ---- 81
-3 ---- 64
-4 ---- 49
-5 ---- 36
-6 ---- 25

minimum starting level : 24

-7 ---- 16
-8 ----- 9
absolute minimum ( for use with animals ) is 1+1+1+1+1+1 = 6
-9 ----- 4 ??
-10 ---- 1 ??


----------



## le Redoutable

from Star Wars d6 Force points

faire le mal : you lose 1 point ( and gains 1 point in dark side ... I won't use that system )
ne pas être héroique : you lose 1 point, and don't regain it at DM's xp distribution
être héroique : you lose 1 point, and regain that point upon DM's xp distribution
être héroique au moment dramatiquement approprié : you lose 1 point, and gains 2 points at DM's xp distribution

alors,
let's say you are level 1;
the first time you are heroic at the moment dramatically apprpriate you will lose that point, and regain one more point than needed to reach level 2;

now level 2 :
you begin with 1 point of level 2;
1° if you get coward you lose that point and drop back to level 1;
2° if you are heroic you lose that point ,dropping back to level 1, but will regain that point at xp time
3° if you are heroic dramatically you lose that point etc and will regain 2 points of level 2

when you have 2 points of level 2 you can advance to 3 points by being dramatically heroic etc

1 : 1^1 / 0^0= infinite 1 ( when you drop to 0 you regain 1 point )
2 : 2^2 / 1^1 = 4
3 : 3^3 / 2^2= 7
4 : 4^4 / 3^3 = 9
5 : 5^5 / 4^4 = 12
6 : 6^6  / 5^5 = 15
7 : 7^7 / 6^6 = 17,6
8 : 8^8 / 7^7 = 20
9 : 9^9 / 8^8 = 23
10 : 10^10 / 9^9 = 25,8
11 : 11^11 / 10^10 = 28,5
12 : 12^12 / 11^11 = 31,25
13 : 13^13 / 12^12 = 34
14 : 14^14 / 13^13 = 36,69
15 : 15^15 / 14^14 = 39,4
16 : 16^16 / 15^15 = 42
17 : 17^17 / 16^16 = 44,8
18 : 18^18 / 17^17 = 47

( well, dunno if there's a limit in Force levels


----------



## the Jester

I have to say, I am really enjoying the chance to brush off my limited French skills and see how much of what you post I can make out!


----------



## le Redoutable

the Jester said:


> I have to say, I am really enjoying the chance to brush off my limited French skills and see how much of what you post I can make out!



ouais ben, moderators told me to print as much as possible with English


----------



## le Redoutable

just for fun:

if there are 15 types of Celestial Emperors, and 15 Eras for a planet ( Celestial Body ),
in 1st Era you will have 15 types of Celestial Bodies
in 2nd Era you will have a choice of 15x14 types of Celestial Bodies
etc
downto 15th Era where you will have had !15 ( factoriel 15 ) types of Celestial Bodies
upon reaching the 15th Era the Winning Celestial Body end the Creation and it's then the end of Time.

a certain Swami Vivekananda wrote in his book " les yogas pratiques " that there has already been only two " Ouvreurs de Chemin "

does it mean that Planet Earth was of Intensity 14 ?
let's celebrate the new Celestial Emperor Kwaï Tchang Caine !
now we are in the 7th day
" rien ne va plus , faites vos jeux "

and, if Galactus was Moïse ( an idea I acquired upon reading the Secret Wars saga, where he climbs on a montain to call his Washing Machine ) , then Galactus IS doomed ( and he is the Messiah )
I do have a friend who has made a Bouddha cry tears of blood, ( by hitting me with a Rod on the 6th Chakra ) and so is probably the Next MEssiah.


----------



## le Redoutable

the winning celestial body ?
silly!
synchronicity is the rule here


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> just for fun:
> 
> if there are 15 types of Celestial Emperors, and 15 Eras for a planet ( Celestial Body ),
> in 1st Era you will have 15 types of Celestial Bodies
> in 2nd Era you will have a choice of 15x14 types of Celestial Bodies
> etc
> downto 15th Era where you will have had !15 ( factoriel 15 ) types of Celestial Bodies
> upon reaching the 15th Era the Winning Celestial Body end the Creation and it's then the end of Time.
> 
> a certain Swami Vivekananda wrote in his book " les yogas pratiques " that there has already been only two " Ouvreurs de Chemin "
> 
> does it mean that Planet Earth was of Intensity 14 ?
> let's celebrate the new Celestial Emperor Kwaï Tchang Caine !
> now we are in the 7th day
> " rien ne va plus , faites vos jeux "
> 
> and, if Galactus was Moïse ( an idea I acquired upon reading the Secret Wars saga, where he climbs on a montain to call his Washing Machine ) , then Galactus IS doomed ( and he is the Messiah )
> I do have a friend who has made a Bouddha cry tears of blood, ( by hitting me with a Rod on the 6th Chakra ) and so is probably the Next MEssiah.



Ooooh! Mighty DL XIV has changed my funest projects concerning my pseudo-Doomed pal :
there's actually an add for M&M's where an emoticon lamentates on his sin
" beeeeuh je crois que j'ai tout fait rater, sniff!
et l'autre lui répond:
mais non, je crois qu'en fait tu l'as rendu encore meilleur ! "
 so, because Cosmos never does twice the same system we will get rid of the concept of Messiah !
cool, merci Karim ( le salissant, grrr!  )


----------



## le Redoutable

ça alors! ça ne dure qu'un temps!
we ( according to archeologists ) are living in the 5th Era ( that is, Intensity 11 )

1st Era : intensity 15 uses the system 1x0 
2nd Era : intensity 14 uses the system 2x1
3rd Era : intensity 13 uses the system 3x2
4th Era : intensity 12 uses the system 4x3 ===> 4 elements x Cardinal,Fixe,Mutable : Astrology
5th Era : intensity 11 uses the system 5x4 ===> my system that we will call TEMPS temporarily
6th Era : intensity 10 uses the system 6x5 ===> what I call //r parallel rules
7th Era : intensity 9 uses a system like MADEPPS, LICORNE, FASERIP, GAYCOMP
8th Era : intensity 8 uses the system 8x7 ===> old school Physics's 56 elements
etc

ok.
so, the intensity of my work ( Ego reports ) will lead to a great flash ( a VERY great flash ) like that of immaculate conception, which will last, at best, one round.
that's the Tao Of Caine : I will enjoy the priviledges of the Emperor for one mere round, afterwards we will enter the 7th Era ...


----------



## le Redoutable

after my crowning, I will give my crown to Loki, who will reign for three milliards years lol
( heh! there has been so much killing nature and beasts that we will have work for at least that long ! )


----------



## Crimson Longinus

the Jester said:


> I have to say, I am really enjoying the chance to brush off my limited French skills and see how much of what you post I can make out!



I was thinking the same thing at first, but I don't think my poor French is the real issue here!


----------



## le Redoutable

III : Fate
Magic-User : Fame
Bard : Happyness
Druid : Health
Necromancer : Love
Illusionist : Money


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> III : Fate
> Magic-User : Fame
> Bard : Happyness
> Druid : Health
> Necromancer : Love
> Illusionist : Money



nono, I am wrong : Classes are unsorted !


----------



## Marc Radle

Peanut: reason
Banana: youth
Steve: railroad
Spleen: bunny rabbit
Crowning: surely it will be blue and so do I

?Is do we on green or grape? Is very unsorted, yet a flash (a great small flash to swim!)


----------



## le Redoutable

too much poetry for me to understand


----------



## le Redoutable

Marc Radle said:


> Peanut: reason
> Banana: youth
> Steve: railroad
> Spleen: bunny rabbit
> Crowning: surely it will be blue and so do I
> 
> ?Is do we on green or grape? Is very unsorted, yet a flash (a great small flash to swim!)



hey it's not to swim !
it's Levitation for all Mankind
Air will look like water ( due to excess Ozone )


----------



## le Redoutable

buuut! this is all naughty word !

the only system is Mm-mM !


----------



## le Redoutable

so, like in 2E's four basic classes we get:

Fighter
Magic-User
Priest
Thief

that decline as
Fm
Fp
Ft
Mf
Mp
Mt
Pf
Pm
Pt
Tf
Tm
Tp

voilà.


----------



## Yaarel

Instead of permutations of base Six, try permutations of base Four.

Athletics (jump, fall, climb, balance, dodge, melee) = Fighter
Precision (aim bow, stealth, pick lock) = Rogue
Intelligence (perception, knowledge, intuition, deception) = Wizard
Charisma (persuasion, empathy, willpower, art) = Bard


----------



## Yaarel

Permutations of the four include:

Athletics-Precision
Athletics-Intelligence
Athletics-Charisma
Precision-Intelligence
Precision-Charisma
Intelligence-Charisma

So there are six possible pairs. If one from a pair is primary and the second is auxiliary, then there are twelve pairs.


----------



## le Redoutable

yes, I know
2 ---> 1
3 ---> 3
4---> 6
5---> 10
6 ---> 15
7 ---> 21 ( look at Tarot de Marseille )
8 ---> 28
9 ---> 36
etc


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> yes, I know
> 2 ---> 1
> 3 ---> 3
> 4---> 6
> 5---> 10
> 6 ---> 15
> 7 ---> 21 ( look at Tarot de Marseille )
> 8 ---> 28
> 9 ---> 36
> etc



Colors hierarchie
6 maroon
5 red
4 orange
3 yellow
2 green
1 blue
0 white
-1 grey
-2 black


----------



## le Redoutable

An interesting way to deal with HP is here:
Say you have six ways ( or paths )
Each way ranges from 1 to 10
Example using WAYCoT

Warrior 7
Athlet 3
Yoghi 6
Creator 3
Orator 6
Thinker 7

You might say " let's add values to produce HP "
Mine vision is, when you have two or more paths at the same value you multiply them :

7,3,6,3,6,7 get sorted to 7x7+3x3+6x6=49+9+36=94 hp


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> well, I had the ambition to fill Stats Ranks with data ( as in the AD&D 1st Ed ===> Class Level Names ) ;
> useless !
> 
> stats only exist to engender the 15 Classes;
> 
> the only thing to remember about the stats is :
> 
> Rank --- Label ----- Cost
> 8 --- Legendary -- 64
> 7 --- Epic --------- 49
> Om 6 --- Superb ----- 36
> 5 --- Excellent --- 25
> 4 --- Good ------ 16
> 3 --- Mediocre --- 9
> 2 --- Poor -------- 4
> 1 --- Feeble ------ 1



Well,I think it's the low levels which cost a lot of development points.
Moreover Ranks range from 1 to 10.


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> arf! ce que je peux être crétin, quand même !
> 
> in Psionic Attacks there is the word Attack ( sans blague ? )
> 
> at this point, we have
> I : Intuition ===> I ==> Encounter Types
> II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Defenses
> III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
> IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed
> V : Might =====> M ==> Psionic Attacks
> VI : Resources ==> R ==> Skills



Alchemy is the art of transmutation,
 isn't it ?
In Taoism there are five agents, so there's room for 120 spells


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> arf! ce que je peux être crétin, quand même !
> 
> in Psionic Attacks there is the word Attack ( sans blague ? )
> 
> at this point, we have
> I : Intuition ===> I ==> Encounter Types
> II : Prestige ===> P ==> Psionic Defenses
> III : Energy ====> E ==> Spell Casters
> IV : Alchemy ===> A ==> Defenses like in Champions 4th Ed
> V : Might =====> M ==> Psionic Attacks
> VI : Resources ==> R ==> Skills



I spirit


Yaarel said:


> Charisma is the empathy skill.
> 
> Charismatic people can read people, at least, and hopefully empathize.
> 
> Charisma is the "emotional intelligence", people skills, ability. One needs to understand people to ttthave these kinds skills.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wisdom ability tradition is strictly redundant.



Empathy is for teachers


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> J'ai aucune idee de quoi tu parle avec des classes sociales...
> 
> Mais bon.  Ecoute.  Si ta maitrise de l'anglais est si faible, il faut aller sur des sites de jeux RPG français!  Le nombre de francophone ici est minime.
> 
> Pour avoir des droits d'auteur, il faut des lecteurs qui ont acheté votre livre.  Mais ce n'est pas ici que on va trouver un nombre qui vaut la peine...



I like Englishmen because they're smart at least
Frenchie's are like umber hulks ( written spontaneously )


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> what are the colors used in Magic ?
> 
> and apparently there are 10 combos available ?
> 
> Black
> Blue
> Green
> Red
> Yellow
> ?
> 
> if so, perhaps
> Black ===> Necromancers
> Blue ===> Bards
> Green ===> Druids
> Red ====> Magic-Users
> Yellow ==> Illusionists



Ok


----------



## Helpful NPC Thom

To answer the question: no, stop trying to turn D&D into not-D&D. But I'm sure your house system is fun, and GAYCOP is funny in English.


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> Ok



So,. NG are bards
NE are necromancers
TN are druids
LN. Are illusionists
CN are demonogists ( or perhaps exorcists )


----------



## le Redoutable

Helpful NPC Thom said:


> To answer the question: no, stop trying to turn D&D into not-D&D. But I'm sure your house system is fun, and GAYCOP is funny in English.



Thanks a lot !


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> So,. NG are bards
> NE are necromancers
> TN are druids
> LN. Are illusionists
> CN are demonogists ( or perhaps exorcists )



Next, the purpose :
Help.  Green
Fight.   Black
Puzzle.  Yellow
Override red
Luck.   Blue


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> So,. NG are bards
> NE are necromancers
> TN are druids
> LN. Are illusionists
> CN are demonogists ( or perhaps exorcists )



Bards.  Blue
Necromancers.   Black
Druids.   Green
Illusionists.  Yellow
Exorcists.   Red


----------



## le Redoutable

At this point, a druid can't use the green purpose ( help ) like. Cure wounds
So I hope that overriding leads to heal wounds


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> Next, the purpose :
> Help.  Green
> Fight.   Black
> Puzzle.  Yellow
> Override red
> Luck.   Blue



Hey ugly, where do you place. Jokes ,?

Perhaps instead of puzzles


----------



## Marc Radle

le Redoutable said:


> Hey ugly, where do you place. Jokes ,?
> 
> Perhaps instead of puzzles




Kind of surprised to see this bizarre and nonsensical thread is still going, especially since it’s mainly just the original poster continually posting oddly unintelligible ramblings over and over and over …


----------



## le Redoutable

Yaarel said:


> Charisma is the empathy skill.
> 
> Charismatic people can read people, at least, and hopefully empathize.
> Ol
> Charisma is the "emotional intelligence", people arship, ability. One needs to understand people to nkehave these kinds skills.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wisdom ability tradition is strictly redundant.



To me, cha looks like might & music

Wis is understanding & dedication.

And int could deal with scholarship level & tolerance


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> Bards.  Blue
> Necromancers.   Black
> Druids.   Green
> Illusionists.  Yellow
> Exorcists.   Red



Red is for elementalists


----------



## le Redoutable

Instead of waycot's Warrior we can relabel to might


----------



## le Redoutable

Idem for thé À ===> reflex


----------



## le Redoutable

le Redoutable said:


> Idem for thé À ===> reflex



And Y ==≠=>> energy


----------



## le Redoutable

Ancalagon said:


> En effet!
> 
> Normalement, quand quelqu’un travaille dans un café, prend des notes etc., c’est une activité relativement privée. Mais dans ce cas-si, l’auteur écrit sur les murs. Bon, c’est un café spécial et c’est permit! Nous aussi on écrit sur les murs!
> 
> Mais quand on écrit sur le mur en avant des autres, on ne peut plus écrire comme si on mettait des notes dans son calepin en privé.  Le format doit changer.
> 
> Donc le reste de nous on demande « vous faites quoi au justes? » Et je doit admettre que les réponses n’aident pas beaucoup…



do you know , from the last album of The Iron Maiden ( Senjutsu ) , there is a song named " The Writing on the Wall " lol


----------



## le Redoutable

well, actually in the Marvel Site Supers are Ranked using six abilities, including Energy;
that's where I unconsciously got the Energy trip


----------

